# عبادة الرب الإله الواحد في إسرائيل وأشيرا



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2013)

*اشيرا وعبادة الاله الواحد فى اسرائيل *

*دراسة موسعة فى رفض عبادة الاصنام فى اسرائيل *

*والتاكيد الكتابى على عبادة " يهوه " القدير وحده بين الهه الامم *

* 
*​*الايمان الحق الذى نحن نؤمن بيه تماما هو ان اله الخليقة واحد لا شريك له هذا الايمان البسيط فى معناه العميق فى ابعاده هو ايمان يمتد الى جذور واعماق التاريخ وما قبل التاريخ الى بدايات الجنس البشرى ووجود الحضارة الانسانية على وجه الخليقة هذا الايمان العميق قد لخصه موسى النبى العظيم كليم الله فى سفر التثنية كوصية مقدمة من ربنا القدير قائلا " اسمع يا اسرائيل. الرب الهنا رب واحد" وايضا اعاد ربنا المسيح نفس الوصية على مسامع اليهود اثناء بشارته بانجيل الملكوت بين بنى امته وكان الامر واضح وصريح ضمن الوصايا العشر الذى قدمها الهنا العظيم لاسرائيل بعدم عبادة التماثيل والاصنام والصور واى شئ يشارك الله فى مجده وعظمته "3 لا يكن لك آلهة اخرى امامي.*
*4 لا تصنع لك تمثالا منحوتا ولا صورة ما مّما في السماء من فوق وما في الارض من تحت وما في الماء من تحت الارض.*
*5 لا تسجد لهنّ ولا تعبدهنّ. لاني انا الرب الهك اله غيور افتقد ذنوب الآباء في الابناء في الجيل الثالث والرابع من مبغضيّ.*
*[1] *​* "*
*ومن هذا المنطلق البسيط سنقسم موضوعنا الى الاتى *
*1-   النصوص الكتابية الواضحة التى تدعو الى نبذ عبادة اشيرا كالهه وثنية كنصوص واضحة لا تتطلب التأويل*
*2-   من هى اشيرا فى المجتمعات الوثنية المحيطة باسرائيل *
*3-   النقش المشار اليه وهل يقدم دليلا على وجود عقيدة كتابية يهودية بتعدد الالهه او عبادة الهه وثنية .*
*هذه النقط الثلاث كفيلة بانهاء الموضوع تماما بل ان كل نقطة على حدة هى كفيلة بسحق الموضوع *
*1-النصوص الكتابية الواضحة التى تدعو لنبذ عبادة اشيرا *​*لعلك فى الترجمة العربية للكتاب المقدس لم تصادف كلمة اشيرا كثيرا مع انها وردت  حوالى 40 مرة فى 9 اسفار  ووردت بترجمات مختلفة فى الترجمات العربية لكن فى الحقيقة ان اشيرا والاشارة اليها يوجد بكثرة فى الكتاب المقدس بداءا بتوارة موسى فلنستعرض هذة النصوص دون ادنى تعليق                                 
*
*
*
*النص الاول*
*[2]بل تهدمون مذابحهم وتكسّرون انصابهم وتقطعون سواريهم.*

*النص الثانى  
*
* 
*​*ولكن هكذا تفعلون بهم تهدمون مذابحهم وتكسّرون انصابهم وتقطعون سواريهم وتحرقون تماثيلهم بالنار.[3] *​*النص الثالث*
*
*
*وتهدمون مذابحهم وتكسّرون انصابهم وتحرقون سواريهم بالنار وتقطعون تماثيل آلهتهم وتمحون اسمهم من ذلك المكان.[4] *​
*النص الرابع*
*
*
*لا تنصب لنفسك سارية من شجرة ما بجانب مذبح الرب الهك الذي تصنعه لك[5] *​
*النص الخامس*
*
*
*فعمل بنو اسرائيل الشر في عيني الرب ونسوا الرب الههم وعبدوا البعليم والسواري[6] *​*النص السادس*
*
*
*25 وكان في تلك الليلة ان الرب قال له خذ ثور البقر الذي لابيك وثورا ثانيا ابن سبع سنين واهدم مذبح البعل الذي لابيك واقطع السارية التي عنده*
*26 وابن مذبحا للرب الهك على راس هذا الحصن بترتيب وخذ الثور الثاني واصعد محرقة على حطب السارية التي تقطعها.*
*27 فاخذ جدعون عشرة رجال من عبيده وعمل كما كلّمه الرب. واذ كان يخاف من بيت ابيه واهل المدينة ان يعمل ذلك نهارا فعمله ليلا*
*28 فبكر اهل المدينة في الغد واذا بمذبح البعل قد هدم والسارية التي عنده قد قطعت والثور الثاني قد أصعد على المذبح الذي بني.*
*[7] *​*النص السابع*
*
*
*ويضرب الرب اسرائيل كاهتزاز القصب في الماء ويستأصل اسرائيل عن هذه الارض الصالحة التي اعطاها لابائهم ويبدّدهم الى عبر النهر لانهم عملوا سواريهم واغاظوا الرب.[8] *​*النص الثامن*
*
*
*حتى ان معكة امه خلعها من ان تكون ملكة لانها عملت تمثالا لسارية وقطع آسا تمثالها واحرقه في وادي قدرون.[9] *​*النص التاسع*
*
*
*وعمل اخآب سواري وزاد اخآب في العمل لاغاظة الرب اله اسرائيل اكثر من جميع ملوك اسرائيل الذين كانوا قبله.[10] *​*النص العاشر*
*
*
*ولكنهم لم يحيدوا عن خطايا بيت يربعام الذي جعل اسرائيل يخطئ بل ساروا بها ووقفت السارية ايضا في السامرة.[11] *​*النص الحادى عشر*
*
*
*ولا يلتفت الى المذابح صنعة يديه ولا ينظر الى ما صنعته اصابعه السواري والشمسات[12] *​*النص الثانى عشر*
*
*
*كذكر بنيهم مذابحهم وسواريهم عند اشجار خضر على آكام مرتفعة[13] *​
*النص الثالث عشر*
*
*
*واقطع تماثيلك المنحوتة وانصابك من وسطك فلا تسجد لعمل يديك في ما بعد[14] *​
*النص الرابع عشر*
*
*
*ونزع المذابح الغريبة والمرتفعات وكسر التماثيل وقطع السواري[15] *​
*النص الخامس عشر*
*
*
*حتى ان معكة ام آسا الملك خلعها من ان تكون ملكة لانها عملت لسارية تمثالا وقطع آسا تمثالها ودقه واحرقه في وادي قدرون[16] *​

*هذة العينة البسيطة وليس كل النصوص التى وردت فيها كلمة اشيرا بمفرادتها والتى ترجمت بساية او سوارى تدعو الى هدم معابدها ومذابحها وحرق تماثيلها وقطع عبادتها من اسرائيل وفيها اشارات واضحة الى وجود تلك الممارسات الوثنية بين السامريين وهذا ما سنتكلم عنه فى الجزء الثالث عن النقش المشار اليه ولدينا بعض التعليقات البسيطة على هذة النصوص*
*فى سفر التثنية مثلا نقرأ " لا تنصب لنفسك سارية من شجرة ما بجانب مذبح الرب الهك الذي تصنعه لك "[17] *

*وبالقراءة المتانية للاصل العبرى فى تعنى لا تنصب لنفسك " اشيرا " من شجرة ما بجانب مذبح " يهوه " الهك فبدون اى تعلق منى واضح وضوح الشمس فى توارة موسى منع منعا باتا وضع اى تمثال لاشيرا بجانب مذبح الرب ونفس الوصية اعيدت ايضا فى سفر التثنية وقال الرب " لكن هكذا تفعلون بهم تهدمون مذابحهم وتكسّرون انصابهم وتقطعون سواريهم وتحرقون تماثيلهم بالنار[18] *​*ولو راجعنا بعض تعليقات العلماء نقرا*
*tev has “cut down their symbols of the goddess Asherah”; but cev is clearer, with “cut down the poles that they use in worshiping the goddess Asherah.”[19] *​* وفى تعليقات NET BIBLE*
*Sacred Asherah poles. A leading deity of the Canaanite pantheon was Asherah, wife/sister of El and goddess of fertility. She was commonly worshiped at shrines in or near groves of evergreen trees, or, failing that, at places marked by wooden poles (Hebrew אֲשֵׁרִים [’asherim], as here). They were to be burned or cut down[20] *​*وايضا نقرا*
*Having destroyed the idolaters, Israel also was to demolish the paraphernalia of their worship (v. 5). This included their altars, their sacred stones (maṣṣēbôt), their Asherah poles (ʾăšērîm), and their idols (pĕsîlîm). The “sacred stones” represented the male procreative aspect of the Canaanite fertility religion; and the Asherah, the female. Asherah was also the name of the mother goddess of the Canaanite pantheon, the deity responsible for fertility and the productivity of soil, animals, and humankind. She was represented by either an evergreen tree or by a pole that also spoke of perpetual life[21] *​*نستخلص من هذا العرض السريع للاعداد الكتابية *
*1-   هناك امر مباشر وصريح بعدم تواجد اى تمثال لالهه وثنية وذكر بالاسم تمثال " اشيرا " الذى كان متعارف عليه بشدة فى الشرق القديم كزوجة لايل اله الكنعانين بجانب مذبح يهوه القدير *
*2-   هناك حوداث سجلت فى عهد ملوك لاسرائيل سجت فى اسفار الملوك واخبار الايام عن تدمير لعبادة اشير نهائيا وحرق مذابحها واوانيها وكل ما يختص بعبادتها من اسرائيل*
*3-   وجدت اشارات فى اسفار الانبياء سواء الكبار والصغار على رفض عبادة اشيرا نهائيا فى اسرائيل*
*4-   الكتاب المقدس يدعو فى نصوص صريحة لا تحتاج للتاويلات لعبادة الاله الواحد القدير الذى لا شريك له ولم يقدم من قريب ولا من بعيد اى نصوص تدعو لتمجيد او تعظيم اى الهه وثنية من الهه الامم المحيطة باسرائيل 
*
*5-هناك نصوص واضحة وصريحة فى الكتاب المقدس تعترف وتقر بان شعب اسرائيل عمل الشر فى عينى الرب وعبد اشيرا فى فترة من الزمن " **فعمل بنو اسرائيل الشر في عيني الرب ونسوا الرب الههم وعبدوا البعليم والسواري " وخصوصا بين السامريين وهذا ما اثبتته الحفريات بوجود نصوص عبرانية كانت تمجد وتعبد اشيرا " فى الجزء الثالث " *

*انتهى الجزء الاول ويتبع بالجزء الثانى والثالث لاحقا حسب امكانيات وقتى ...*
*
* *[1] Arabic Bible (Smith & Van Dyke); Bible. Arabic. Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1865; 2003, S. Ex 20:3-5*​ 
*[2] Arabic Bible (Smith & Van Dyke); Bible. Arabic. Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1865; 2003, S. Ex 34:13*​ 
*[3] Arabic Bible (Smith & Van Dyke); Bible. Arabic. Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1865; 2003, S. Dt 7:5*​ 
*[4] Arabic Bible (Smith & Van Dyke); Bible. Arabic. Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1865; 2003, S. Dt 12:3*​ 
*[5] Arabic Bible (Smith & Van Dyke); Bible. Arabic. Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1865; 2003, S. Dt 16:21*​ 
*[6] Arabic Bible (Smith & Van Dyke); Bible. Arabic. Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1865; 2003, S. Jdg 3:7*​ 
*[7] Arabic Bible (Smith & Van Dyke); Bible. Arabic. Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1865; 2003, S. Jdg 6:25-28*​ 
*[8] Arabic Bible (Smith & Van Dyke); Bible. Arabic. Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1865; 2003, S. 1 Ki 14:15*​ 
*[9] Arabic Bible (Smith & Van Dyke); Bible. Arabic. Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1865; 2003, S. 1 Ki 15:13*​ 
*[10] Arabic Bible (Smith & Van Dyke); Bible. Arabic. Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1865; 2003, S. 1 Ki 16:33*​ 
*[11] Arabic Bible (Smith & Van Dyke); Bible. Arabic. Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1865; 2003, S. 2 Ki 13:6*​ 
*[12] Arabic Bible (Smith & Van Dyke); Bible. Arabic. Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1865; 2003, S. Is 17:8*​ 
*[13] Arabic Bible (Smith & Van Dyke); Bible. Arabic. Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1865; 2003, S. Je 17:2*​ 
*[14] Arabic Bible (Smith & Van Dyke); Bible. Arabic. Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1865; 2003, S. Mic 5:13*​ 
*[15] Arabic Bible (Smith & Van Dyke); Bible. Arabic. Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1865; 2003, S. 2 Ch 14:3*​ 
*[16] Arabic Bible (Smith & Van Dyke); Bible. Arabic. Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1865; 2003, S. 2 Ch 15:16*​ 
*[17] Arabic Bible (Smith & Van Dyke); Bible. Arabic. Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1865; 2003, S. Dt 16:21*​ 
*[18] Arabic Bible (Smith & Van Dyke); Bible. Arabic. Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1865; 2003, S. Dt 7:5*​ 
*tev Today’s English Version*​ 
*cev Contemporary English Version*​ 
*[19]Bratcher, Robert G. ; Hatton, Howard: A Handbook on Deuteronomy. New York : United Bible Societies, 2000 (UBS Handbook Series), S. 153*​ 
*[20]Biblical Studies Press: The NET Bible First Edition Notes. Biblical Studies Press, 2006; 2006, S. Dt 7:5*​ 
*[21]Merrill, Eugene H.: Deuteronomy. electronic ed. Nashville : Broadman & Holman Publishers, 2001, c1994 (Logos Library System; The New American Commentary 4), S. 180*​


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2013)

*انا هكتب تباعا فى الموضوع دا حسب قدرتى ووقتى ... وقتى الفترة دى منعدم وزى ما نبهت ان كل جزء ساكتبه هو كفيل بالرد على الموضوع ككل لكن لكى اقدم دراسة مكتملة الاركان لن اكتفى بالجزء الاول دا بس علشان اسد فم المراهقين الكفار  اتباع المعزول المخلوع الملقى فى مزبلة التاريخ مرسى ابن سنية وميعشوش فى الدور كتير ويبطلوا ولولة شوية ويعرفوا انى بمنتهى البساطة كلامهم بمنتهى الحرفية والدقة سينهار امام البحث وسيوضع حيثما وضع المصريين مرسى وجماعته الارهابية   

يلا الاقكم قريبا لباقى الجزئين .... ومعتقلات بأه يا حبايب قلبى اموه 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2013)

*اشيرا الالهه الوثنية فى الثقافات الشرقية القديمة والنصوص الاوجارتية *​*بعيدا عن النصوص الكتابية عرفت اشيرا فى الحضارات الكنعانية والفينيقية بانها الهه انثى زوجة ايل وهى الهه الخصب ويوجد لها تمثال خشبى شهير رمزا لها *
*نقرأ فى موسوعة كولمبيا *
*Canaanite fertility goddess and the wooden cult symbol that represented her. She is the consort of El in the Ugaritic texts.[1] *​*ونقرا فى قاموس انكور*
*She is known in the Ugaritic texts under the name of Athirat (ʾaṯrt), where she functions as consort of the chief god, El, and mother of the gods[2] *​وفى سنة 1929 اكتشفوا فى مدينة سورية " راس الشمرا " اثار لاشيرا كالهه معروفة فى تلك المدينة
*Only the discovery of the ancient Canaanite city of Ugarit﻿1 in 1929 provided the scholarly world with myths and rituals in which Asherah appears as a great goddess.[3] *​*حسب الاساطير الاوجارتية فان اشيرا فى زوجة ايل وزوجها هو ابو كل من البشر والالهه وكانت تتدعى هى نفسها ام الالهه وذريتها دعيوا بعائلة ابناء ايل او سبعين ولدا لاشيرا *
*According to the Ugaritic myths Asherah was the wife of the aged god El,9 head of the Canaanite pantheon. Her husband was the father of both man and gods, and the procreator of the gods, and in a similar way Asherah was called ‘mother of the gods’ (KTU 2.31:46) and ‘procreatress of the gods’ (KTU 1.4:I:22). These designations are attested especially in the Myth of Baal. Their offspring were called ‘the family of the children of El’ 1.40:33–34), or ‘the (seventy) children of Asherah’ (KTU 1.4:VI:46).[4] *​*ولدى الكثير من النصوص الاوجارتية التى تتكلم عن الاساطير الشرقية القديمة المنسوجة حول تلك الالهه الوثنية وهى بعيدة عن سياق حديثنا وما يمكن ان نلخصه حتى الان ان اشيرا هذة هى مجرد الهه من الالهه الوثنية الموجودة ضمن التراثيات فى الشرق القديم والحضارة الكنعانية وذكرت كثيرا فى النصوص الاوجارتية كزوجة ايل ابو البشر والالهه وهى نفسها ام الالهه ودعيت بالهه الخصب لدى الحضارات القديمة الشرقية ولها تمثال حشبى معروف يعبر عنها *

*وليس فقط فى الحضارة الكنعانية بل عرفت فى الحضارات المصرية والفينيقية بل ان اجدادكم العرب الوثنين عبدوها مع القمر*
*In texts from Qataban in South Arabia dating from the first millennium bce a goddess Athirat is attested. She appears to have been the companion of the moongod Wadd.﻿[5] *​
*بالعرض السريع عن الفكر الشرقى القديم عن اشيرا لا نجد اى ملامح فى الكتاب المقدس ولا عقائده الثابتة لاشيرا كزوجة للرب او لايل او انها ام الالهه او ان هناك وصية لعبادتها او تمجيدها كالهه *
مثل هذا التخاريف والمهاترات لا وجود لها فى الكتاب المقدس اطلاقا والا فليخرجوا لنا تلك النصوص ان كنا لا نعرفها 
*
* *[1]Lagass, ̌ Paul ; Columbia University: The Columbia Encyclopedia. 6th ed. New York; Detroit : Columbia University Press; Sold and distributed by Gale Group, 2000*​ 
*[2]Day, John: Asherah (Deity). In: Freedman, David Noel (Hrsg.): The Anchor Yale Bible Dictionary. New York : Doubleday, 1996, S. 1:483*​ 
*1 In modern Syria the ‘tell’ in which the ancient city of Ugarit lies buried is called Ras es-Shamra. It is situated at the coast of Syria, straight opposite the pointing ‘finger’ of the island of Cyprus. The city flourished in the Bronze Age and was destroyed in the first half of the twelfth century bce.*​ 
*[3]Becking, Bob ; Dijkstra, Meindert ; Korpel, Marjo C.A. ; Vriezen, Karel J.H.: Only One God? : Monotheism in Ancient Israel and the Veneration of the Goddess Asherah. London : Sheffield Academic Press, 2001 (The Biblical Seminar 77), S. 127*​ 
*9 KTU 1.3:I.14f. suggests that the two were seen as officially married.*​ 
*KTU M. Dietrich, O. Loretz & J. Sanmartin, The Cuneiform Alphabetic Texts from Ugarit, Ras Ibn Hani and Other Places (KTU: Second Enlarged Edition; ALASP, 8; Münster: Ugarit Verlag, 1995)*​ 
*[4]Becking, Bob ; Dijkstra, Meindert ; Korpel, Marjo C.A. ; Vriezen, Karel J.H.: Only One God? : Monotheism in Ancient Israel and the Veneration of the Goddess Asherah. London : Sheffield Academic Press, 2001 (The Biblical Seminar 77), S. 130*​ 
*[5]Becking, Bob ; Dijkstra, Meindert ; Korpel, Marjo C.A. ; Vriezen, Karel J.H.: Only One God? : Monotheism in Ancient Israel and the Veneration of the Goddess Asherah. London : Sheffield Academic Press, 2001 (The Biblical Seminar 77), S. 145*​


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2013)

*الجزء الثالث*​
*النقوش التاريخية عن علاقة يهوه باشيرا*​*لا نجد اى استغراب او اندهاش ان وجدنا نقوش اثرية وجد فيها اسم اشيرا مقترن ب " يهوه " لان باختصار ان الكتاب المقدس ذات نفسه اعترف واقر بان الاسرائليين على مدار تاريخهم الطويل عبدوا اشيرا والبعل وحادوا عن طريق الرب فوجود نقوش تتدلل على وجود اشيرا مقترنه باسم الرب هو دليل يقف مع الكتاب المقدس فى اثبات انحراف الاسرائليين العقائدى كما اشار الكتاب المقدس وليس دليل على الانحراف العقائدى والفكرى لمضمون الكتاب المقدس*
*وعن تلك الانحرافات الفكرية للاسرائليين نقرا *
*فنقرأ فى سفر القضاة*
*فعمل بنو اسرائيل الشر في عيني الرب ونسوا الرب الههم وعبدوا البعليم والسواري[1] *​
*ونقرا فى الملوك الاول فى زمن انبياء البعل ان فى اسرائيل كانت هناك عبادة لاشيرا وانبياء لها*
*فالآن ارسل واجمع اليّ كل اسرائيل الى جبل الكرمل وانبياء البعل اربع المئة والخمسين وانبياء السواري اربع المئة الذين يأكلون على مائدة ايزاب[2] *​
*ونقرا فى الملوك الثانى وجود انيه لاشيرا داخل مذبح يهوه نفسه وامر الملك حلقيا باخارجها واحراقها*
*وامر الملك حلقيا الكاهن العظيم وكهنة الفرقة الثانية وحراس الباب ان يخرجوا من هيكل الرب جميع الآنية المصنوعة للبعل وللسارية ولكل اجناد السماء واحرقها خارج اورشليم في حقول قدرون وحمل رمادها الى بيت ايل[3]*​*فلا وجه لاستغراب ان نجد نقوش اثارية عبرية لتمجيد اشيرا لان ذلك مذكورا فى الكتاب المقدس ان هناك فترات فى زمن اسرائيل انحرفوا عن طريق الرب بل ووضعوا انية وتماثيل لاشيرا والبعل داخل هيكل يهوه *
*قصة الاكتشاف*​*وجدوا نقش يدعى " حجر خربت الكوم " فى سنة 1976 50 كيلو جنوب Kadesh Barnea*
*The Kuntillet Ajrud finds, first published by Meshel and Myers in 1976 and Meshel 1978, are, with respect to Asherah, at least as interesting as the Khirbet el-Qom stone. The site is situated approximately 50 km south of Kadesh Barnea close to the trade-routes going from the bay of Aqabah to Gaza. [4] *​
*النقش الاول يقول*
*I bless you by the Yahweh of Samaria and by his Asherah.*
*[5]*​*اباركك بواسطة يهوه السامرة وساريته " اشيرا الخاصة به "*
*والنقش الثانى يقول*
*’mryw says: say to my lord …43 I bless you by the Yahweh of Teman, and by his Asherah, may he bless you and keep you and be with [you], my lord.[6]*​*’mryw قال قل لربى .... اباركك بيهوه تيمان وساريته " اشيرا الخاصة به " فليباركك ويحفظك ويكون معك سيدى *

*ولكن المقصود فى تلك النصوص غير الكتابية ليس اشيرا بصفته " الهه " من الالهه الوثنية لكن يقصد بها التمثال الخشبى الذى كان معروفا لها فى الشرق القديم ووضع فى فترات الفساد العقائدى فى اسرائيل فى معابد يهوه 





** ونقرا مثل هذة الحادثة فى العهد القديم فى سفر الملوك الاول*
*وعمل اخآب سواري وزاد اخآب في العمل لاغاظة الرب اله اسرائيل اكثر من جميع ملوك اسرائيل الذين كانوا قبل[7] *​* ونقرا ايضا*
*ولكنهم لم يحيدوا عن خطايا بيت يربعام الذي جعل اسرائيل يخطئ بل ساروا بها ووقفت السارية ايضا في السامرة[8]*​
*نجد الكتاب المقدس نفسه قبل اكتشاف هذا الحجر يوثق لوجود تمثال اشيرا فى السامرة ووثقها الكتاب المقدس كخطايا لاسرائيل وملوكها الفاسدين فى ذلك الزمان*
*ونقرا تعليقا على ذلك*
*The headings suggest official correspondence between the Israelite royal court and the garrison of the rest house. It is not without significance that the letter from the king contains a greeting in the name of Yhwh of Samaria, that is the manifestation of Yhwh and his consort as they were worshipped in Samaria (1 Kgs 16:33; 2 Kgs 13:6), whereas correspondence from Sinai mentioned a presumably local manifestation of Yhwh of (the) Teman. If so, text [4] is evidence for the existence of a temple in Samaria, built by Ahab for Yhwh and his Asherah[9] *​*فهذة النقوش الاثرية تثبت وتدلل على صحة الكتاب المقدس وليس العكس لتثبت فساد بعض ملوك اسرائيل امثال اخاب الذين بنوا معابد ليهوه ولاشيرا فى السامرة وهذا مثبت فى الكتاب من قبل اكتشاف تلك النقوش ولا علاقة لها بالعقائد الفكرية واللاهوتية للكتاب المقدس  *

*خلاصة الموضوع *
*1-   عقيدة " يهوه الهنا رب واحد " هى الاساس الايمانى لفكر الكتاب المقدس من التوارة للرؤيا *
*2-   حسب نصوص التوارة يمنع صناعة تمثال او صورة وعبادتها كاله*
*3-   حسب نصوص التوارة والاسفار التاريخية والنبوية هناك تحذير واضح من وضع تمثال اشيرا بجانب مذابح يهوه وهناك مواقف عدة لملوك ابرار اخرجوا هذة التماثيل من معابد يهوه*
*4-   الكتاب المقدس نفسه يوثق وجود ملوك لاسرائيل فاسدين وضعوا تماثيل اشيرا فى معابد ومذابح يهوه فى السامرة *
*5-   النقوش التى اكتشتفت وذكرت يهوه منسوباً لمنطاق جغرافية معينة " السامرة وتيمان " توضح الحقيقة التاريخية التى ذكرها الكتاب المقدس بوجود تلك التماثيل الوثنية فى فترات الضعف الروحى والفساد العقائدى لدى اسرائيل *
*وخلاصة الموضوع لا يوجد اى دليل او شبه دليل بداخل طيات الكتاب المقدس الكتاب الالهى الوحيد على ظهر الارض يمجد او يؤله تلك المدعوة اشيرا او يدعوا لتمجيدها او عبادتها بل العكس هو الصحيح هو نبذها ونبذ وضع تمثيلها بجانب مقدسات يهوه القدير *
*هذا هو الموضوع دون اطالة مملة او تلخيص مخل ومن لديه اعتراض يقدمه ونحن له بالمرصاد واقفين *
*
* *[1] Arabic Bible (Smith & Van Dyke); Bible. Arabic. Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1865; 2003, S. Jdg 3:7*​ 
*[2] Arabic Bible (Smith & Van Dyke); Bible. Arabic. Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1865; 2003, S. 1 Ki 18:19*​ 
*[3] Arabic Bible (Smith & Van Dyke); Bible. Arabic. Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1865; 2003, S. 2 Ki 23:4*​ 
*[4]Binger, Tilde: Asherah Goddesses in Ugarit, Israel and the Old Testament. Sheffield : Sheffield Academic Press, 1997, S. 101*​ 
*[5]Binger, Tilde: Asherah Goddesses in Ugarit, Israel and the Old Testament. Sheffield : Sheffield Academic Press, 1997, S. 102*​ 
*43 Or, if one does not read the first ’mr but does read <hšlm’t>: ‘’mryw says: to my Lord, <peace be with you>’.*​ 
*[6]Binger, Tilde: Asherah Goddesses in Ugarit, Israel and the Old Testament. Sheffield : Sheffield Academic Press, 1997, S. 103*​ 
*[7] Arabic Bible (Smith & Van Dyke); Bible. Arabic. Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1865; 2003, S. 1 Ki 16:33*​ 
*[8] Arabic Bible (Smith & Van Dyke); Bible. Arabic. Logos Research Systems, Inc., 1865; 2003, S. 2 Ki 13:6*​ 
*[9]Becking, Bob ; Dijkstra, Meindert ; Korpel, Marjo C.A. ; Vriezen, Karel J.H.: Only One God? : Monotheism in Ancient Israel and the Veneration of the Goddess Asherah. London : Sheffield Academic Press, 2001 (The Biblical Seminar 77), S. 29*​


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2013)

*يرفع...
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 يوليو 2013)

دراسة وبحث مفيد 
ومعلومات قيمة جدا
الرب يباركك


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2013)

*المشناه اعتبرت " اشيرا " هى اى شجرة تعبد من قبل الوثنين وفى عبودا زاره " مرجع يهودى " عرفت اشيرا كالاتى
ان هناك ثلاث انواع من اشيرا 
1- اولا لو الشجرة زرعت من البداية لاستخدامها فى ممارسات وثنية فهذا محرم 
2- ثانيا ان قطعت وقلصت للمراسات الوثنية ونمت مرة اخرى يجب ان يزيلها 
3- لو اممى اقام وثن تحتها ودنسها هذة الشجرة مسموح بها
باختصار رابى سيمون اختصر تعريف اشيرا بانها اى شجرة يتم عبادتها

هذا هو المقصود من المراجع اليهودية التى حرمت حتى الاشجار التى يؤخذ منها ما يصنع كتماثيل وثنية وتتدنس بهذة الممارسات الوثنية واشيرا ممنوعة ومحرمة فى اسرائيل  
*


​


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يوليو 2013)

*يمكنك عزيزى القارئ ان تكف عن قراءة المزيد فى هذا الموضوع لانه انتهى بالفعل ولا تلتفت لما سيقال لانه مجرد سفسطة وتفاهات لا ترتقى للرد وسأرد عليها فقط ليصدق قول الكتاب " جاوب الجاهل حسب حماقته لئلا يكون حكيما فى عينى نفسه " وتطبيقا لوصية الحكيم سليمان ساجاوب الجاهل لكى يخرس ويتسد فم كل جاهل

اولا يعترض زميلنا الجاهل على تاكيدى على الوصية الكتابية بانه ممنوع ومحرم صناعة اى تماثيل والسجود لها كالهه حسب الوصية الكتابية فى توارة موسى ويقول
*


> مادامتم تحترمون وصايا معبودكم لمَ  كسرتم وصاياه ، صنعتم التماثيل والصور و سجدتم لها ؟؟؟؟


*عزيزى الوثنى يا من تقدس احجار قريش ومعبوداتها الى يومنا هذا وتحتفظ فيها فى مخلفات اجدادك المشركين فى جزيرة قريش 
الا تعرف ان صاحب هذة التوارة قد امره الرب بصناعة تابوت العهد كمثال للسماويات وظل للحقيقة 
الا تعرف ان صاحب التوارة قد امره الرب بتاسيس خيمة الاجتماع وفيما بعد صنع الهيكل وكان يوجد فيه تماثيل للكاروبيم كمثال الموجودين فى الحضرة الالهية
الا تعلم عزيزى الجاهل ان الوصية تقول وبكل صراحة " **لا تسجد لهنّ ولا تعبدهنّ " فهل رائيت يهوديا يعبد تابوت العهد واعتبره وثن يسجد له ويعبد هل رائيت مسيحيا يمسك ايقونة لمريم العذراء ويسجد لها ويعبدها 
ايها الجويهل الوصية وجهت لشعب اسرائيل لمنع تقليدهم لعادات وممارسات الامم الوثنية بصناعة تماثيل واوثان واتخاذها كالهه للعبادة والسجود كما فعلوا العجل الذهبى 
وليست وصية ضد الفن التصويرى لانه كان متواجد فى هندسة الهيكل وخيمة الاجتماع وكان يوجد فن تصويرى للتابوت والهيكل بدون اى ادعاء بكسر الوصية 


قبل ان تعترض يا تابع مخلفات قريش تثقف وتعلم ثقافة النص المكتوب وخلفيته الحضارية 
ناتى للنقطة المضحكة بالاكثر يقول صديقنا الطفل
*


> *أحييك عزيزي أبوستل على شجاعتك ،
> كلماتك هاته عصفت بأكاذيب زميلكَ الذي زعم أنّ العبرانيين بعد خروجهم من مصر ظلّوا على التوحيد *


*ياعزيزى هذة ليس شجاعتى هذة هى امانة وصدق كتاب الرب المجيد الذى كما مجد شعبه وبخه على خطايات وسقاطاته وعاقبه وسباه وسلمه الى يد اعدائه لانه هو العادل وحده
الشعب العبرانى لم يعرف ولن يعرف سوى الها واحدا واقتران بعض اليهود بالامميات فى ظل عصور القضاة والملوك الفاسدين وبناء معابد للوثنين ارضاءا للامميات الاجنبيات لا علاقة له بوجود شعب وامة بكاملها تعرف الرب حق المعرفة وتعبده وافتقدها الله بانبياءه ورسله ان حادوا عن الطريق 
الايمان الارثوذكسى المستقيم اليهودى يقول بان الرب الهنا رب واحد 
*


> الغريب أن النصارى لغاية اليوم - بطريقة أو بأخرى- لا زالوا يمجّدون و يعظمون هذا الصنم ( السارية ) ،


* 
ياريت ايها الجويهل المراهق تتدلنى على كتابات لاباءنا الاطهار او قديسنا الابرار او اجزاء من ليتورجيات الكنائس الرسولية او ترانيمات الكنائس الاصلاحية يقدم فيها التمجيد والعبادة لتلك المدعوة اشيرا
انطلق
*


> *تأثر العبرانيين بالثقافات الدخيلة جعلهم لفترة من الزمن يحيدون عن التوحيد فعبدوا تماثيل و أصنام أشيرا في معابدهم*


*اى شعب فى العالم كما وجد فيه فاسدين وجهلة وجد فيه ابرار وصالحين 
فى زمن ايليا ظهرت اليزابل وبنت معابد وثنية للبعل فى اسرائيل 
نقدر نقول ان شعب اسرائيل حاد عن ايمانه المستقيم ؟
ام كان هناك ابرار وقديسين تبعوا الرب بكل قلوبهم وتمسكوا بايمانهم وتتبعوا ايليا النبى فى خطواته واباد الله انبياء البعل وكل معابدهم الوثنية 
انا معضلتى ومشكلتى اللى مازلت ايها الطفل لم تصل اليها ليس وجود فاسدين وجهلة بين الاسرائيلين اتبعوا طرق الامم والتصقوا بالامميات ومارسوا عقائدهم الوثنية لان هذا مثبت قى الكتاب نفسه قبل ان نتهمهم نحن انا معضتلى ومشكلتى تعميم ممارساتهم الفاسدة على فكر الكتاب المقدس المستقيم اللى قدم لاهوت وحدانية الله من اول كلمة لاخره 
*


> *وكأني بكَ يا نصراني تقول :
> 
> " اللي عندي عندك ، لا تعايرني ولا أعايرك ...! "
> 
> أقول لكَ - و بكل فخر-  الإسلام العظيم قطع صلة أجدادي العرب بالوثنية و للأبد*


*وانا احب اقولك وبكل فخر جتك ستين نيلة عليك وعلى اسلامك العظيم
وحياة والدك انت اصلا معبودك من مخلفات العرب
يعنى الىل انت بتعبده المستوى على عرش  دا عبده اجدادك من قريش الوثنين كما هو
ثانيا انا اعايرك اة فى مليون سبب وسبب*
*المهم بس خليك فى الحجر الاسود وكعبة المشركين والاله المستوى على عرش فى السما السابعة وبلاش انت تتكلم عن الوثنيات وحياة والدك
*


> أتحدّاك أن تأتي بآية واحدة من قرآننا العظيم تتحدث عن الصنم أشيرا سواء صراحة او تلميحا


*يا ابنى دا لو عرفتها يبقى عمد
خليه بس فى اللات والعزى ومناه دول حلوين كانوا بيتمجدوا مع اله قريش اللى انت بتعبده
*


> *إسم أشيرا وُجد مقترن ب يهوه ، بمناسبة إيه يعني ؟؟؟؟؟*


* 
روح اسال اللى كتبه هو انا مؤمن ولا معتقد مثلا بوحى النقش ؟
التعليم دا موجود فى طيات كتابى
*


> أتمنى أن أسمع تعليقك بعد أن أضع تحت ناظريكَ نصّ كتابكَ المقدّس الذي وعدتكَ به


*مانا قريته وهنفخك متستعجلش انت بس يا ضنايا*


> بلاش استعباط  ....!
> 
> godess = إلهة
> 
> العبرانيين عبدوا أشيرا بصفة إيه يعني ؟؟؟؟؟


*راجع كلامى وهتلاقى انى اقتبست من كتاب ذكر نفس القضية وقال ان معظم العلماء اليوم قالوا ان النقش يشير للتمثال الخشبى الذى كان يوضع فى معابد يهوه وليس الى اشيرا كشخصية مؤلهه فى الحضارات القديمة *


> وده اللي احنه بنقوله من الصبح ،
> العبرانيين عبدوا أشيرا بوصفها إلهة و زوجة  ليهوه


*يا حاج بلعن ابو ام الغباء بتاع العرب 
هو فى كلمة زوجة فى الكلمتين العمى دول؟
هو فى سيرة عبادة فى الكلمتين العمى دول
لما تحب تتدلل على شئ تجيب فى ديلك وانت جاى دليلك نفسه*


*ننتقل للنفخ وعلى رائ طارق العبيط والرقاصة صاحبته سن يا ابنى السكاكين فى عجل هنا وقع ومحدش سمى عليه*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يوليو 2013)

*ننتقل للجزء المسخرة بقة منتظر النص اللى قال عليه فيه تصريح واضح بدعوة المؤمنين لتمجيد اشيرا كالهه
تعالوا نقرا
*


> *إيه رأيك عزيزي أبوستل في النص ده :
> تثنية 33 :3
> **
> YHWH came from Sinai**
> ...


*وعلى رائ الاسكندرانية احييييييييييه
وطبع هو عارف كويس ان مفيش نص بيقول كدا وهو نفسه قال
*


> *قد ينتفض النصراني قائلا :
> 
> لا علمَ لي بنص يقول : " أقبل الرب من سيناء، وتألق من سعير، وأشرف من جبل فاران وعن يمينه أشيرا "  ( نص تثنية 33 أعلاه )*


*اة اسم الله عليك فكيك يا حبيبى من يومك
مفيش نص فى الكتاب كله بيقول كدا وانت وعدتنى انك هتجيب نص من الكتاب المقدس بيقول ان فى تصريح بعبادة اشيرا وانت بنفسك جبت نص مؤلف وكدبت 
طيب والحل
*


> لا عجب ...!
> 
> *سفر التثنية قد تعرض للتعديل  (   edited ) -[ **التحريف] **-  من طرف كتبة السّفر أو ال deuteronomist*


* 
اسم الله عليك من الخدة 
طيب دلوقتى انت عرفت منين انه كان كدا واحنا غيرناه
قدامنا خيارين ملهمش تالت
1- معاك مخطوطة فيها قراءة مخالفة لما هو موجود الان وتتبنى قرائتك الشاذة الخرافية .... اطلعنا عليها
2- افتراضات وهمية .... بلها وابقى تعالى اقولك تحطها فين

انا دلوقتى قدامى 
نص ماسورى بشواهده المختلفة
وتوارة سامرية فيها النص كما هو 
والنص السبعينى موجود فيها النص كما هو
ثلاث انواع من النصوص لا يوجد اى اختلاف فى الموضوع خالص 

طيب نرجع بقة للكتاب اللى هو نقل منه قال ايه
*
*Accepting a minor correction to the text, it is possibly the only passage in which Asherah is mentioned as Yhwh’s spousehttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Becking, Bob ;  Dijkstra, Meindert ;  Korpel, Marjo C.A. ;   Vriezen, Karel J.H.: Only One God? : Monotheism in Ancient Israel and the Veneration of the Goddess Asherah. London : Sheffield Academic Press, 2001 (The Biblical Seminar 77), S. 115*
​ *بقبول تعديل بسيط للنص 

يعنى النص دا من وحى خيالهم عدلوا فيه وقبلوه لافتراض انه يوجد اشارة لاشيرا فى التوارة 

طيب نفس الكتاب قبل الكلما دا بشوية قال ايه
ارجع كدا لكلام سفر التثنية واذكرك بيه
*
*لا تنصب لنفسك سارية من شجرة ما بجانب مذبح الرب الهك الذي                  تصنعه لك
ارجع بقة لكلام الكتاب نفسه اللى انت اقتبست منه وهيقولك ان التوارة نفسها بتشهد لرفض هذا الاجتماع بين يهوه واشيرا
**There are indeed a few biblical texts, which imply the combined veneration of Yhwh and (his) Asherah, even by rejecting such a combination (e.g. Deut. 16:21).http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*​ *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Becking, Bob ;  Dijkstra, Meindert ;  Korpel, Marjo C.A. ;   Vriezen, Karel J.H.: Only One God? : Monotheism in Ancient Israel and the Veneration of the Goddess Asherah. London : Sheffield Academic Press, 2001 (The Biblical Seminar 77), S. 113*
​ *ناتى بقة للنكتة الاخيره*


> *كدليل على التحريف والتبديل الذي لحق بسفر التثنية  دعني أسألك عزيزي أبوستل ،
> 
> لمَ لا نجد هذا النصّ في الترجمات  التالية  : المشتركة ، سميث وفاندايك ، الأخبار السارة ، اليسوعية ،   ؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يوليو 2013)

*زى ما قلت ان الموضوع انتهى بس كلمة اخيره للكتكوت الصغنن اللى شغال دلدول فى المنتديات 
*


> *و هى ان اليهود قد عبدوا اشيرا كزوجه ليهوه ( و هو الله فى نظر اليهود و النصارى)*


*الكتاب قال انهم عبدوا اشيرا " السوارى " واقاموا لها تماثيل فى معابد يهوه ولم يقل الكتاب ولا النقش ان هؤلاء اعتقدوا بانها زوجة يهوه فهذه الفكرة كانت فى النصوص الاوجارتية انها زوجة ايل والنقطة دى خلصنا منها ندخل بقة للمضحك
يقول طفلنا المراهق
*


> اذن فشبهتك السابقه يا ابستل بول و التى كنت تتبجح بها و هى:
> 
> _من قال ان الله قد اتخذ صاحبه؟؟_


* 
واحنا نحب نضم صوتنا لصوت الاسكندرانية ونقول احيييييييييه احيييييييه على العالم الدايخة اللى عندها ورم فى دماخ اهلهم 

ايها المعتوه الصغير رفيق بومبو وسمسم انت جالك زهايمر ام اصابك تخلف وعته عقلى 
القران ينفى ان عيسى ابن الله بحجة ان الله ملوش صاحبة ولا ولد وادينا نتظرين بقالنا 14 قرن يقولوا مين قال ان الله اتخذ صاحبة وولد 

وبالمرة نفى بنوة عزير وانه ابن الله والحجة انه ملوش صاحبة ولا ولد وادينا بقالنا 1400 سنة منتظرين فين اليهود قالوا ان الله اتخذ عزير ولدا وزوجة

ايه علاقة الموضوع دا بدا هو ايه عجن وهبل وخلاص 

انت مطالب للرد على السؤال اللى دمر اسلامك الساذج والقاه فى مزبلة التاريخ ان تجيب على سؤالين
1- ما علاقة بنوية المسيح يسوع لله الاب بان الله اتخذ ولد وصاحبة واين نجد مثل هذة التخاريف فى الكتابات المسيحية
2- مين هذا العزير الذى دعى ابن الله ونفى القران ذلك بان الله لا يتخذ ولدا ولا زوجة 


ولو لاقيت اجابة ابقى تعالى تف على قبرى 

*


> *و بإعترافك هذا تكون قد أثبت
> صدق القرآن الكريم (شئت أم أبيت)..( رضيت أم لم ترضى)*


*يا نيو روح خلى امك تغيرك البامبرز ولا البس طرحة واقعد مع الخرافن اصحابك فى رابعة بلاش والنبى تحرج نفسك معايا وانت عارف انك مبتسلكش فى الحوارات


مازالت منتظر مين من المسيحين قال ان الله اتخذ ولدا وصاحبة لنفى بنوية المسيح

ومين من اليهود قال ان الله اتخذ صاحبة وولد لنفى بنوية هذا العزير الوهمى 

وشكرا لحسن تعاونكم والعب بعيد مع اسلامك العظيم فى الطينة قدام بيتكم  

حد عنده اعتراض قبل ما نقفل 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2013)

*الخروف معانا فى الصفحة ومكتفهاش بالعلقة  بتاعت المرة اللى فاتت فمصمم اسلخه من فروته خالص وطالما هو مش عايز يعقل  ويتك على عقله نسخله وايه يعنى


المهم هو تقريبا لم يجيب على اى شئ انا كتبته وواضح من طريقة كتابته انه مازال طفل مراهق جديد فى الشغلانة لا يجيد الحوار " صبى ليه تحت التمرين "

المهم لكى لا اطيل فى كلام فارغ فى موضوع منتهى بالفعل تعالى نرد بسرعة على اللارد
*


> يبدو  أنّ وقع الصدمة على النصراني أبوستل كان عظيما ، لذلك حاول التغطية  على  خيبته بالشتم والسبّ ،فهولم يتوقع  وجود نص من داخل كتابه المقدّس  يمجـّد  الصنم أشيرا كزوجة لمعبوده يهوه ،


* 
ماهى  دى المشكلة يا خروف انى جبتلك 40 نص بيقول على تماثيل اشيرا انه ممارسات  وثنية بداءا من التوارة الى الانبياء وانت جبت نص غير موجود من خيال المؤلف  وبتقولى ايه
*


> فهولم يتوقع  وجود نص من داخل كتابه المقدّس


* 
فين فى كتابى المقدس النص الىل انت جبته فانت مطالب يا حفيد عايشة انك تجبلى النص دا من داخل كتابى المقدس والا منظرك هيبقى زبالة اكتر ماهو

يلا منتظرك

ناتى للنقطة الثانية
*


> كنتُ أتمنى يا أبوستل أن يكون لفترة عيشكَ ببلاد المهجر وسط أناس متحضرة تأثير على أخلاقكَ فتصير إلى الأحسن ،


*صدقنى  حاولت انزع اخلاقى الاسلامية مقدرتش كل مبحاول اتعامل مع الخرفان امثالك  باحترام بفتكر على طول كلمات ابن امنة " انكتها وامصص واعض والحس " بضطر  اسفا انى انزل بمستوايا للغة كلامكم السوقية السافلة المنحدرة
هحاول على قد مقدر انى ابعد شوية عن ثقافتك الاسلامية القذرة


المهم ندخل فى الموضوع

الموضوع الاول الذى طرحناه وهو وجود نص واضح وصريح فى الكتاب المقدس على عدم صناعة التمثايل للسجود والعبادة واعترض على فكرة الايقونات فى الكنيسة وكتبت ردى باختصار كالاتى
*


> *الا تعرف ان صاحب هذة التوارة قد امره الرب بصناعة تابوت العهد كمثال للسماويات وظل للحقيقة
> الا تعرف ان صاحب التوارة قد امره الرب بتاسيس خيمة الاجتماع وفيما بعد صنع  الهيكل وكان يوجد فيه تماثيل للكاروبيم كمثال الموجودين فى الحضرة الالهية
> الا تعلم عزيزى الجاهل ان الوصية تقول وبكل صراحة " **لا تسجد لهنّ ولا تعبدهنّ " فهل رائيت يهوديا يعبد تابوت العهد واعتبره وثن يسجد له ويعبد هل رائيت مسيحيا يمسك ايقونة لمريم العذراء ويسجد لها ويعبدها
> ايها الجويهل الوصية وجهت لشعب اسرائيل لمنع تقليدهم لعادات وممارسات الامم  الوثنية بصناعة تماثيل واوثان واتخاذها كالهه للعبادة والسجود كما فعلوا  العجل الذهبى
> وليست وصية ضد الفن التصويرى لانه كان متواجد فى هندسة الهيكل وخيمة  الاجتماع وكان يوجد فن تصويرى للتابوت والهيكل بدون اى ادعاء بكسر الوصية *



*هل اقتبس كلمة واحدة من الكلما دا ورد عليه ؟؟؟

الاجابة محصلش

اكتفى صديقنا المراهق بعرض الصورة الاتية
**





  وعلق عليها بالاتى
*


> أمّال دول بيعملوا إيه  يا  خفيف ؟؟؟؟


*وانا سازيدك الطينة بلة واقول لك بل حسب الليتورجيات الكنسية يقدم البخور فى رفع البخور سواء باكر وعشية للمسيح الملك ويوحنا المعمدان وكافة القديسين والملائكة *
*وياتى الكاهن امام ايقونة المسيح وينحنى ويقدم السلام والمجد للمسيح والبخور

ايه رائيك يعنى بخور قدام صورة

وفى العهد القديم كان يسجد امام تابوت العهد 

ولا هذا ولا تلك ضد الوصية الالهية

ليه يا خروف 

هقولك ليه

لان الوثنية هو اعتبار ان تلك الصور والتماثيل هى الهه فى ذاتها ويقدم لها السجود والعبادة وهذا ما كان يفعله الوثنين انهم يسجدون ويعبدون صنعة ايديهم وهذا هو الذى نهاه الرب عنه لذلك قلت لك

*


> *قبل ان تعترض يا تابع مخلفات قريش تثقف وتعلم ثقافة النص المكتوب وخلفيته الحضارية *



*وهذا لم يحدث فى كلا الكنيستين كنيسة العهد القديم والجديد لان كل منهما صنعت على مثال الحقيقة " السماء بعينها "

فكان تابوت العهد يمثل الحضرة الالهية فى الهيكل ولا يسجد للتابوت او يعبد كاله لكن يسجد لاله اسرائيل الحاضر فى وسط شعبه والممثل لحضوره هو هذا التابوت 

ويقدم البخور لشخص المسيح يسوع الجالس عن يمين عظمة الاب والايقونة ليست الها ولا تعبد ولا يسجد لها بل يسجد ويعبد صاحبها 

والكنيسة فى العهد الجديد صنعت على مثال السماء بعينها الهيكل يمثل قدس الاقداس وحامل الايقونات يمثل قديسين الكنيسة المنتصرة المتواجدين فى حضرة المسيح 

فشتااااااااااااااااااان الفرق ايها الجويهل والفاشل بين الفكر الوثنى فى تاليه اصنام وتماثيل وبين الفن التصويرى ووجود ظل للحقيقة المطلقة فى معباد الرب الارضية كما هو متواجد فى كنيسة العهد القديم متواجد فى كنيسة العهد الجديد

فهمت ولا هتجادل زى الخروف وخلاص

ندخل للنقطة التالية

*


> ؟
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


* 
ودا كان ردى على سؤال هو معرفش يقراه
*


> *روح اسال اللى كتبه هو انا مؤمن ولا معتقد مثلا بوحى النقش ؟*


*فاستغرب اوى وانا بعيد عليك نفس السؤال 
انت جاى ليه تسالنى انا عن النقش الوجود فيه هل انا مؤمن بيه او مؤمن انه مكتوب بوحى ؟؟؟ 
هل انا مؤمن بمحتواه او مؤمن برسولية من نحته ؟؟
جاى تسالنى عن نقش لا يمت بصلة لايمانى ولا يهمنى فى شئ ليه؟


يتبع باستكمال السلخ ....
*


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2013)

> يعني جنابك لسه مصمم على كون أشيرا كانت مجرد تمثال خشبي و ليس إلهة ...؟


*مش انا اللى قولت كدا ارجع للموضوع وهتلاقى دا كلام العلماء انه المقصود هو تمثال اشيرا الذى كان يوجد فى معابد يهوه *


لوما سالته سؤال 


> *هو فى كلمة زوجة فى الكلمتين العمى دول؟*



رد على وقال


> *that is the manifestation of Yhwh and his consort as they were worshipped in Samaria*



*فين فى النقش ذات نفسه قال ان اشيرا هى زوجة يهوه اكتبلى نص النقش ولا تزيد عليه شئ وشاورلى على كلمة زوجته 

منتظرك

يلا يا بيبى منتظرك

*


> طلبت نَص و جبنا لك


*ايوة اسم الله عليك قولى افتح الكتاب المقدس اللى فى ايدك سفر كذا اصحاح كذا عدد كذا واقرا العدد اللى انت جتبه مضروب ومؤلف وملوش وجود غيره *



> ماشأني انا ؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*طيب انا راضى زمتك دى اجابة اصلا على الاقتباس دا*



> *يعنى النص دا من وحى خيالهم عدلوا فيه وقبلوه لافتراض انه يوجد اشارة لاشيرا فى التوارة*



*فين الاجابة اين ذلك النص فى كتابى المقدس انت جايب نص متالف وبتقولى هو دا دليلى ؟؟؟؟؟

عيب عليك يا عجل

*


> هو غنت جبت التايهة يا ناصح ...!
> أنا عارف كويس إنو : ربوة = جماعة من عشرة ألاف


*اة اسم الله عليك امال بتسال ليه على النص وهو موجود قدامك يا احول*



> فين هي كلمة ملائكة أو قديسين هنا ...؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ادى ترجمات الكلمة المختلفة فى ورودها فى الكتاب المقدس
*consecrated (2), consecrated thing (1), consecrated things (2),  dedicated (1), dedicated gifts (2), dedicated things (5), holiness (9),  Holy (6), holy (263), holies (6), holy ones (1), holy portion (3), holy  thing (2), holy things (12), most holy (25), most holy place (6), most  holy things (6), sacred (2), sacred gifts (2), sacred things (3),  sacrifices (1), sacrificial (1), sanctuary (65), set apart (1), thing  most holy (2), things that are most holy (1), things dedicated (1


**شايفها يا احول يا ابن الاحول*



> الظاهر إن جنابك لسه خارج من حصة مناولة ،
> و الظاهر إنك ثقلت العيار حبتين ، ومش بعيد تكون ضربت ليك  كمان حجرين ..!


*لسه ضارب كاس بول بعير وسبيت ولعنت لابن امنة الاهبل حالا*

*هو انت معترض ان قادش يعنى القدس

امال ترجمة ايه دى يا احول يا ابن الاحول
**فقال جاء الرب من سيناء و اشرق لهم من سعير و تلالا من جبال                  فاران و اتى من ربوات القدس و عن يمينه نار شريعة لهم


دا انت لاسع خالص الترجمة قدامه بالعربية وبيشتم انت دماخك مهوية يالا



يا مختلف قادش دى صفة لاى شئ مقدس اى شئ مقدس مش مدينة

مفيش حاجة اسمها عشرات الالاف مدينة قادش 

دا انت دماخك مفلسعة


*


> نقرأ في سفر الملوك الأول 11 :
> 
> وَكَانَ فِي زَمَانِ شَيْخُوخَةِ سُلَيْمَانَ أَنَّ نِسَاءَهُ أَمَلْنَ   قَلْبَهُ وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ قَلْبُهُ كَامِلاً مَعَ   الرَّبِّ إِلهِهِ كَقَلْبِ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ.
> فَذَهَبَ سُلَيْمَانُ وَرَاءَ عَشْتُورَثَ إِلهَةِ الصِّيدُونِيِّينَ، وَمَلْكُومَ رِجْسِ الْعَمُّونِيِّينَ.
> وَعَمِلَ سُلَيْمَانُ الشَّرَّ فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ، وَلَمْ يَتْبَعِ الرَّبَّ تَمَامًا كَدَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ


* 
مش فاهم ايه علاقة الكلام دا بالموضوع 
مانا عارف ان سليمان اغوى قلبه الامميات وهو اعترف بكدا بنفسه

ايه علاقة الكلما دا بالموضوع سؤالك كان على الانبياء هل عارضوا تلك الممارسات وانا اجبتك واديتك دليلى وانت مجبتش سيرة

يتبع للسلخة الاخيرة 
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2013)

*بالنسبة لاطلاق لقب عروس الرب او عذراء الرب على العذراء ستجد اجابتى هنا ,هو نفس ردى على الخروف التانى

منتظر الاجابة يا حفيد عيوشة 

اين قال المسيحين ان الله اتخذ ولدا وهو عيىس وزوجة لهوا وهى مريم

*


> أتبثنا - و من أكثر من مصدر -  كون اليهود قالوا بأن الله اتخذ صاحبة ( أشيرا )


*
طيب انا هعمل معاك ديل مش هتلاقيه فى اى مكان
انا موافق ان اشيرا هى زوجة يهوه
بل ان الكتاب المقدس دعا اشيرا هى زوجته
اقولك حاجة حلوة ومارس معاها الجنس 

حلو اوى كدا

وحياة امك تقولى هو الرب خلف عزير ولده من اشيرا يا روح قلب عيوشة ؟؟؟

ايه علاقة القصة الحماضة دى بعزير ؟؟؟؟؟

منتظرك

ثانيا انا مش عايزك تنسف ولا تدمر ولا تخرط ولا تحشى شبهات انا عايز تقولى 
اين قال اليهود ان هناك شخصا يدعى اسمه عزير هو ابن الله لكى ينفى محمد ذلك بانتفاء الصاحبة والولد كنفى لبنوية ذلك العزير 

*


> بالهنا و الشفا ...،
> ابقه تعال زرنا كلّ يوم ...!


*منغير ما تقول مشرف عندكم كل يوم امال هتسىل على مين واحط على مين كل ما ابقى زهقان ومش لاقى حاجة اعملها 
مفيش غير الزباين امثالكم

قال ملوش صاحبة ولا ولد قال 
احيه 
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 يوليو 2013)

بإعجاب شديد  أتابع الحوار الموضوعى هنا .. والموضوع يثير شهييتى :
ألاحظ أن الزميل الغير مسيحى .. يتعمد تعمداً  الافتراء على صحيح موضوعات الوحى الالهى .فالاساس فى تقييم الكتب المقدسة هو  نصوصها .. وتفسيرات علمائها المحترفين المعتبرين.

هنا زميلنا الغير مسيحى .. كأنه يلوم على كتابنا المقدس وعلى مسيحيتنا  ويتهمها  أنها تعبد الاوثان والعجول [ فالشئ بالشئ يذكر]
لمجرد أن فصيل من الشعب العبرانى الخارج من أرض مصر مع موسي النبي..  صنع لنفسه عجلاً ذهبياً{أبيس } ..وعبدوه وسجدوا له ثم قاموا للرقص واللعب  امامه 
*قائلين هذه آلهتك يا إسراءيل التى أخرجتك من أرض مصر -خروج 32.*.
فهل هذه جنايةً  توجه  نقدا الى المسيحية او الى كتابها المقدس ؟؟؟
الاجابة ان الحقائق التاريخية الدامغة  ..: تدعمها نصوص الكتاب المقدس التى تفسر نفسها .. أن شذوذ أى قلة منحرفة سطت على ساحة الاحداث وهرطقت بما يتنافي مع صحيح عقيدتنا  .. تصدى لها روح الله القدوس   فى الوحى  المعصوم  وأدينت إدانة شديدة ..وعوقبت .. لتبقي الحقيقة مجردة مطلقة..  لا غبار عليها ولا سبيل للمزايدة عليها ..
فلا مبرر للمغالاطات.
عجبي على الافلاس.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 يوليو 2013)

*عروس !!؟؟يعنى ماذا؟؟!! وكيف !!؟؟*

إطلاق لقب عروس  المسيح  .. أو عروس الرب على بشر:
1- نؤمن أن الله الواحد لا يمارس أى نوع من التناسل أو التسافد أو التزاوج البيولوجى المعروف فى عالم البيولوجيا. إطلاقاً بأى صورة من الصور.. لا مع آلهه  ولا مع بشر.
2- لقب عروس هو تشبيه - (استعارة ) يطلق  على كل نفس - كل عقل - كل  روح - بشرية [ فردياً  أو جماعياً ] - من ذكرٍ بيولوجى - أو أنثي بيولوجية.   -شريطة ان تتحقق فيها عدة حقائق من اذعان ونقاوة وطاعة وتبتل لله وتعفف عن الاثام ..كما سيلي  توضيحه.
فالعرس: شئ معنوى أدبي  قيمى  رمزى  لا تناسل ولا تناكح فيه.
العرس : = هو إرتباط أبدى  دائم شديد الخصوصية بالعريس السماوى .
إرتباط  مؤسس على الاستيعاب والتفهم والقبول ويفضي إلى السعادة والسيادة والتملك والاستحواذ..وينقل النفس البشرية إلى أجواء جديدة من الفرح والغنى والسعادة والتهليل وينسيها فقر الماضي وضعفه وحرماناته.
العرس= تتكرس فيه العروس لعريسها .. فلا تتدنس بشبهه التفكير او الانتماء لغير هيمنته على افكارها وعواطفها وميولها وعقلها وكيانها فهو مستقبلها الباسم السعيد...
لفظ وتشبيه وإستعارة رمزية أطلقت على  إسرائيل كنيسة العهد القديم .. التى برفضها وعدولها وعدم أمانتها الواقعية فى التنفيذ وإكتفائها بالامانة الشكلية فقط.  أصبح يطلق على كنيسة العهدالجديد من يهود منتصرين وأمم .
لفظ يخص ويعبر عن كل نفس موعودة بفرح فى بيت الآب السماوى..كل عقل طاهر كل نفس متعففة . من ذكر وأنثي .. 
_عروس وعرس+ غير محصورين فى الدخلة البلدى التى لا تخرج عنها مفاهيم مجاهدى المناكحة .المأسورين فى الشبق الاسلامبولى المعهود....
طهروا بصائركم وضمائركم إن وجدت وتعففوا فى حواراتكم إن كنتم راغبين ان تلقوا احتراما لمقدساتكم.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 يوليو 2013)

توضيح  لزملائي لتسهيل المتابعه :
ربوات:  عشرات الالاف 
وهى  موجودة فى الفكر  الكتابي { فى سياق الحديث عن شعب إسراءيل -كنيسة العهد القديم } فى الصياغات والسياقات  التالية :
التكوين الأصحاح 24 العدد 60 وباركوا رفقة وقالوا لها: «انت اختنا. صيري الوف* ربوات *وليرث نسلك باب مبغضيه».
 العدد الأصحاح 10 العدد 36 وعند حلوله كان يقول: «ارجع يا رب إلى *ربوات ألوف إسرائيل*».
 [التثنية الأصحاح 33 العدد 2][ فقال: «جاء الرب من سيناء وأشرق لهم من سعير وتلألأ من جبل فاران وأتى من *ربوات القدس* وعن يمينه نار شريعة لهم].
 والاية الاخيرة قيلت فى سياق مباركة وداعية للنبي موسي  لجمهور الجماعة (المقدسة) لشعب الله العتيد أن يدخل وينتسب إلى ألاراضى المقدسة .

ولان   الايه الاخيرة  كانت منهلاً خصباً  لخيالات  [كل من حدث نفسه بغزوٍ يحشر فيه  عقيدةٍ *ما* حشراً وإصطناعاً وتأؤيلاً] {...} نكملها فى سياقها  حتى نضع الحقائق امام  بائعى الاوهام  تكملة النص هو :
{3. فَأَحَبَّ الشَّعْبَ.* جَمِيعُ قِدِّيسِيهِ* فِي يَدِكَ وَهُمْ جَالِسُونَ عِنْدَ قَدَمِكَ يَتَقَبَّلُونَ مِنْ أَقْوَالِكَ.
4. بِنَامُوسٍ أَوْصَانَا مُوسَى مِيرَاثاً لِجَمَاعَةِ يَعْقُوبَ.
5*. وَكَانَ فِي يَشُورُونَ مَلِكاً حِينَ اجْتَمَعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الشَّعْبِ أَسْبَاطُ إِسْرَائِيل مَعاً.*} -انتهى الاقتباس الحرفي من النص  من سفر التثنية اصحاح33
لنفهمه  بمضاهاته   بما ورد فى  دانيال الأصحاح 7 العدد 10 [نهر نار جرى وخرج من قدامه. ألوف ألوف تخدمه* وربوات ربوات وقوف قدامه.* فجلس الديان وفُتحت الأسفار.] انتهى الاقتباس 
 نرببطه ونضاهيه بما ورد فى العبرانيين الأصحاح 12 العدد 22[ بل قد أتيتم إلى جبل صهيون، وإلى مدينة الله الحي: أورشليم السماوية، *وإلى ربوات هم محفل ملائكة،*]
ومن رسالة يهوذا الأصحاح 1 العدد 14 [وتنبأ عن هؤلاء أيضا أخنوخ السابع من آدم قائلا: «هوذا قد جاء الرب *في ربوات* قديسيه]
 رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 5 العدد 11[ *ونظرت وسمعت صوت ملائكة كثيرين حول العرش *والحيوانات والشيوخ، وكان عددهم *ربوات ربوات* وألوف ألوف،] إنتهى الاقتباس 
فالله ساكن وجالس ومستقر ومهيمن محاطا بقديسيه وملائكته الاطهار من السمائين اللاجسدانين فى مقادس السماء ..وهو نفسه محاطا بشعبه الساعى نحو القداسة المتدرب فى طريق التقوى من جموع بنى آدم ممثلين فى بنى إسراءئيل آئنذاك.  والله نفسه سر تقديسهم وهيمنته على قلوبهم من خلال شريعته سر بركتهم  وقوتهم....
*[]*بس ....   خلاص  ...    رفعت الاقلام وجفت الصحف


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يوليو 2013)

*قد انتهى الموضوع للابد وقد حاصرنا بفضل الله عز وجل المدعو " المعتوه " نقطة تلو الاخر الى ان احسر ذاته فى نقطتين لا علاقة لهما بالموضوع

اول سؤال قد سالناه :- ترجمة ما هو مكتوب على النقش لا يحمل اى كلمة زوجة او رفيقة او صاحبة لكن كل ما هو مكتوب يهوه السامرة واشيرا 

وقد قولت لك ترجم ماهو مكتوب على النقش بدون زيادة وارينى اين قال النقش ان اشيرا زوجة يهوه

ولكنه لم يجد بل وقمة العته انه اتى لى باقتباس من كتاب مجهول يدعم ما اقوله
وادى الصورة اللى هو جابها ومعلم عليها انا بالاحمر ما يؤكد كلامى ان هذا يشير الى تمثال اشيرا الممثل لها الذى كان يوضع فى المعبد بجوار المذبح 
*



*يعنى يا متخلف انت جايب اقتباس يؤيد كلامى بان اشيرا المشار اليها فى النقش المقصود بيها هو التمثال الذى كان يمثلها الموضوع فى مذبح الرب

وكلمة consort مكتوب جنبها علامة ? ودى من دماخ المؤلف والنقش لم يقل هذا بل اعتمادا ان اشيرا فى الثقافات الشرقية القديمة كانت تمثل زوجة الاله لكن النقش ذاته لم يقل بهذا بل كان يقصد بها التمثال نفسه 

وفشل صديقنا الفاشل فى الرد على السؤال الاول وياتى لنا من نص النقش نفسه ما يقول بان اشيرا زوجة يهوه 

الكتاب الذى لم يذكر اسمه هو كتاب *
*Women in Scripture: A Dictionary of Named and Unnamed Women in the Hebrew صفحة 510*

*فى نفس الصفحة من نفس الكتاب تكلم على نفس النقش وقال ان المقصود بها هو تمثال اشيرا الذى كان يوضع فى الهيكل*







*فنشكركم على حسن تعاونكم وتأييد كلامنا*

*يتبع بالجزء الثانى الظريف ....*​


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يوليو 2013)

*السؤال الثانى وهو يخص العدد الوهمى الذى اتى به وسالته من اين اتيت بيه وهرب ولم يجيبنى فى حين ان فى اول الموضوع قعد يزعق ويجعر ويقولى هتشوف يا ابن الهرمة هجبلك عدد فى كتابك بيقول ان فى دعوة لعبادة اشيرا واذ افاجا انه جايبلى عدد ملوش وجود ولما سالته عنه هرب وقاعد يناقشنى فى عدد اخر ملوش اى علاقة بالموضوع ولا فيه اشيرا ولا فيه ام اشيرا بس بجملة الترويق تعالى نروقه شوية

اولا قال المدلس
*


> نعود فنسأل النصراني المعترض مادام قد استشهد بنص تثنية 33 / ترجمة الحياة :
> 
> 
> أين ذُكرت كلمة القدس ( أورشليم ) هنا ؟؟؟


*ودعونا نساله احنا هو ايه علاقة اورشليم بالموضوع
مصيبة تكون مفكر ان القدس هو اورشليم
القدس holy مش مكان دى صفة قداسة فاتى لنا هذا المتخلف ليظن ان كلمة القدس تعنى مدينة اورشليم 

تعالوا نستعرض معنى الكلمة من القواميس
**קֹ֫דֶשׁS6944 TWOT1990a GK7731469 n.m. apartness, sacredness *

*.*
*Brown, Francis ;  Driver, Samuel Rolles ;   Briggs, Charles Augustus: Enhanced Brown-Driver-Briggs Hebrew and English Lexicon. electronic ed. Oak Harbor, WA : Logos Research Systems, 2000, S. 871*
​* قاموس اخر *
*קֹדֶשׁ qōḏeš: A masculine noun meaning a holy thing, holiness, and sacredness. The word indicates something consecrated and set aside for sacred use only; it was not to be put into common use, for if it was, it became profaned and common (ḥôl), not holy. *
*Baker, Warren: The Complete Word Study Dictionary : Old Testament. Chattanooga, TN : AMG Publishers, 2003, c2002, S. 982



**فالكلمة تعنى شئ مقدس بوجه العموم وليس مكان معين كما فى مخيلتك

وطبعا الامثلة بالعشرات فى الكتاب المقدس عن استخدامات الكلمة روح راجعها المهم هو بيقول كالجاهل ومصمم ان القدس يعنى مدينة اورشليم فيقول
*


> زميلنا النصراني حاول سابقا أن يثبت - عُنوة -  كون   قادش = القدس ( أورشليم)
> 
> أين ذُكر  أعلاه كون قادش هي ذاتها القدس ( *أورشليم* )   ؟؟؟؟


*ونحن نساله مين قال اننا بنتكلم عن مكان اصلا ومين الحمار اللى قالك ان القدس هنا تعنى مدينة اورشليم 
دا سؤال موجه لحضرتك*


*نقرا الاتى تعليقا على الكلمة من فيليب شاف              *

*While the “heights of Kadesh” indeed would only supplement what was already expressed by the Mount Paran, the holy myriads, i.e., the angel hosts, well agrees with the geographical details, the earth localities, completing them by the reference to heaven, (Acts 7:53; Heb. 2:2; Gal. 3:19), which is neither “a mere idle fancy,” nor “an idea elsewhere foreign to the Old Testament, nor even a thought too lately introduced here” (Knobel)*
*Lange, John Peter ;  Schaff, Philip ;   Schröeder, Wilhelm Julius: A Commentary on the Holy Scriptures : Deuteronomy. Bellingham, WA : Logos Research Systems, Inc., 2008, S. 226*
​ 
*وايضا فى تعليقات ويسلى*
*With ten thousands of saints-That is, with a great company of holy angels, ﻿Psa 68:17﻿ ﻿Dan 7:10﻿, which attended upon him in this great and glorious work of giving the law, as may be gathered from ﻿Acts 7:53﻿ ﻿Gal 3:19﻿.*
*Wesley, John: Wesley's Notes: Deuteronomy. electronic ed. Albany, OR : Ages Software, 1999 (Logos Library System; Wesley's Notes), S. Dt 33:2*
​ *وتعيقات نت بايبل
**However, the language of holy war in the immediate context favors the reading of the MT, which views the Lord as accompanied by angelic hosts. *


* Biblical Studies Press: The NET Bible First Edition Notes. Biblical Studies Press, 2006; 2006, S. Dt 33:2*​ 



*وفى النهاية كلمتين بساط*


> هل للملائكة شرق و غرب و شمال و جنوب ؟؟؟؟؟


*الكلمة تعنى يمين او جنوب الاغلبةي العظمى ترجمتها يمين والمقصود بها يمين الرب وليس الملائكة 

ولا اعرف ماهو الاعتراض على كلمة ربوات انها تعنى عشرات الالاف هل اتيانك بمعنى اخر من قواميس عربيييية ينفى معناها اللى احنا لسانا نشف نفهمه ليك
على العموم ترجمة الكلمة العبرية فى الكتاب المقدس هى بمعنى جموع او كثرة او عشرة الاف
**myriad (1), numerous (1), ten thousand (6), ten thousands (7


**نلاقك فى موضوع اخر واتمنى تحسن مستواك الثقافى قبل التحاور معنا روح اقرا اكتر واتعلم قبل ما تتطين الدنيا بالطريقة دى*​
​


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يوليو 2013)

*لكى ننهى هذة المهزلة والتحاور مع هذا القزم العبيط

بدل ماحنا ماشيين فى دائرة مغلقة وهو بيحاول يهرب زيه زى باقى القطيع لما بضيق عليه الخناق المطلوب منك الاتى ولو لم تجبنى روح عضض فى بتاع ابوك على رائ حمادة

1- ترجمة النقش المكتشف يوجد فيه كلمة زوجة او رفيقة او صاحبة ؟؟
اة قولى فين
لا يبقى تخرس 

دا اول سؤال محتاجين اجابة عليه

2- السؤال الثانى اين هو النص الذى قال عليه فى دعوة لعبادة يهوه مع اشيرا 
النص اللى انت اتيت بيه اثبتك من نفس الكتاب انه نص مؤلف وافتراضى لا وجود له
منتظرين النص علشان تخزق عينى بيه غير كدا تبقى عيل مدلس وعبيط

3- اين ردك على هرس كلامك بفهمك كلامى بان المقصود بالقدس هو مدينة اورشليم

السؤال الاهم من كل دا اين انت اقتبست حرف واحد من المراجع التى اتيت بيها واثبت بها جهلك وعبطك واين ردك عليها

اقتبس سؤال سؤال وجابونى عليه 
نصيحة اخوية منى تكرار العبط معايا مش هفيدك وطالما انا جاوبت على نقطة انسى انك تعرف تحور فيها معايا والمشاركة الاخيرة هى نسخة طبق الاصل من سابقتها ولا جديد فيها وانت لم تجيب على سؤال واحد

يتبقى فى النهاية سؤال واحد ووحيد 




فقال:   «أقبل الرب من سيناء، وأشرف عليهم من سعير، وتألق في جبل فاران؛ جاء     محاطا بعشرات الألوف من الملائكة وعن يمينه يومض برق عليهم.

====

كلمة القدس ( مكان ) اتحذفت من نفس الأصحاح اللي مذكورة فيه أشيرا بالإسم ، تثنية 33  أعلاه ،

أنقر للتوسيع...

لانك جاهل ومتخلف ولا تفرق شئ عن القطيع والترجمة امامك مكتوب فيها عشرات الالاف من الملائكة ودى ترجمة اخرى لربوات القدس لكن ميلا اكثرا للنص السبعينى وليس الماسورى

وناتى للنقطة الاكثر ضحكا حيث انا سالته




مين الحمار اللى قالك ان القدس هنا تعنى مدينة اورشليم                

أنقر للتوسيع...

فكان رده




جنابك ..! 
أفكّرك ؟؟؟؟

  اقتباس

قادش = القدس




أنقر للتوسيع...

 

ونحب نساله فين الاجابة على السؤال

مين الحمار اللى قالك ان القدس تعنى مدينة اورشليم منتظر الاجابة 

والنقطة الاكثر عبطا




إقرأ  يا أعمى :

وبمقابلة آيات مختلفة من الكتاب المقدس نستطيع تحديد موقع قادش بوجه تقريبي

أنقر للتوسيع...

والمحال اليه موقع الكترونى بيتكلم عن برية قادش ولا علاقة لها بالنص المشار اليها فالمرة المشار اليها فى هذا الموقع عن سفر التثنية هى هذة الجملة
وقد دعيت عيون الماء المجاورة لها باسم ماء مريبة قادش (عد 27: 14 وتث 32: 51) 

وقد اتيت لهذا المسكين بزمرة العلماء الذين قالوا ان المقصود بالعدد ليس مكانا معينا لكن اتيان الرب مصحوبا بعشرات الالاف من القديسين 

فالى متى يظل اشباه رجال هذة الامة فى جهالة وظلام وتخلف ورجعية ولا يمكلون رجالا 
 يا حثالة جاوب على الاسئلة ولا تهرب كالفئران 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 يوليو 2013)

خلاصة الموضوع إلى الآن:

1. لم يأت المسلم بالنقش الذي يقال فيه أن أشيرا زوجة يهوه، ولم تأت كلمة زوجة أصلاً في النقش بل وضعتها الموسوعة اليهودية كتعليق داخل الأقواس التي -وللأسف- لم يرها المسلم! وهذا هو إقتباس كلامه مع توضيح ما فاته:

inscriptions that mention YHWH and “his Asherah” *(*meaning YHWH’s companion [consort?], the goddess Asherah*)* or “his asherah” *(*meaning YHWH’s sacred pole that represents the goddess Asherah and that sits in his temple or beside his altar).

في حين أن الدكتور يوحنا وضع نص النقش كما هو، وبالفعل هو لا يوجد فيه كلمة "زوجة" على الإطلاق.
فالآن، مطلوب من المسلم أن يعطينا نص النقش، وليس تعليق الموسوعة اليهودية عليه الموجود داخل الأقواس.


2. بفرض أنه بعد حين اتى بنقش آخر (لأن هذا النقش لا يوجد فيه كلمة "زوجة" أصلاً، وعليه ينتهي الكلام حوله) فالنقش هذا أو التالي له لا نؤمن بهما أصلاً فلا يصح كدليل إحتجاج.

3. بخصوص النص المزعوم أنه في الكتاب المقدس، لي تعليقات على طرح المسلم:

ا/ لم يأت المسلم بالنص كما يريد هو من أي ترجمة!! سواء قديمة أو حديثة، بأي لغة، من أي نص للعهد القديم!! إلخ.. 
ب/ أتى به من كتاب، هذا الكتاب هو نفسه (وليس آخر) وبعد ذكره لهذا النص بهذه الصورة الخاطئة، قال ان هذا به تصحيح، أي أنه تصحيح من كاتب الكتاب نفسه على النص، فالصواب أن يقول العضو المسلم، أن هذا النص ليس في الكتاب المقدس، ولكنه في كتاب هذا الشخص وينسبه للكتاب المقدس.
ج/ النص العبري لا يحتوي على هذه الكلمة أصلاً.

شهادة الرجل على ما أسماه "تصحيح" للنص:

*Accepting a minor correction to the text*, it is possibly the only passage in which Asherah is mentioned as Yhwh’s spouse 
 Becking, Bob ;  Dijkstra, Meindert ;  Korpel, Marjo C.A. ;   Vriezen, Karel J.H.: Only One God? : Monotheism in Ancient Israel and the Veneration of the Goddess Asherah. London : Sheffield Academic Press, 2001 (The Biblical Seminar 77), S. 115*


*إذن فالرجل نفسه وليس غيره يقول "Accepting a minor correction to the text"، ولكن لم يأتي بالنص من الكتاب كما هو، بدون هذا الـminor correction فيمكن لشخص آخر مثلاً أن يقوم بـ
minor correction على إسم "الله" ويجعله "اللات" وبهذا يكون المسلمون يعبدون وثن الجاهلية اللات!
فهل هذه طريقة تصلح للإحتجاج؟*
*​*



*أخيرا، الموضوع بهذه الطريقة لا يوجد فيه دليل على ما إدعيتم.​


----------



## apostle.paul (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*يرفع للرد على هرتلة صغننة واستكال باقى الضحك على المغفل صاحبنا
*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*صاحبنا فى بداية الموضوع قال وهو متجصع اوى هوريك يا كافر فى اخر الموضوع الصاعقة ان اشيرا مذكورة فى الكتاب المقدس كالهه 

نعيد كلامه علشان نتذكر ومحدش يقول اننا بنفترى على حد 

كان كلامى كالاتى

*


> *بالعرض    السريع عن الفكر الشرقى القديم عن اشيرا لا نجد اى ملامح فى الكتاب   المقدس  ولا عقائده الثابتة لاشيرا كزوجة للرب او لايل او انها ام الالهه   او ان  هناك وصية لعبادتها او تمجيدها كالهه
> **مثل هذا التخاريف والمهاترات لا وجود لها فى الكتاب المقدس اطلاقا والا فليخرجوا لنا تلك النصوص ان كنا لا نعرفها*



*ورده على كالاتى*



> سآتيك بالنص فلا تستعجل على حتفك ....!



*ومن ساعتها والنبى يا حبيبى مستنين النص ومش لاقين النص نزل*

*المهم هو نزل النص الاتى*



> إيه رأيك عزيزي أبوستل في النص ده :
> تثنية 33 :3
> 
> YHWH came from Sinai
> ...



*وطبعا هذا النص غير موجود اصلا فى الكتاب المقدس لكنه نص تاليفى واجبته من نفس الكتاب اللى استهشد هو منه

*


> *طيب نرجع بقة للكتاب اللى هو نقل منه قال ايه
> *
> *Accepting a minor correction to the text, it is possibly the only passage in which Asherah is mentioned as Yhwh’s spouse *
> *Becking, Bob ;  Dijkstra, Meindert ;  Korpel, Marjo C.A. ;   Vriezen, Karel J.H.: Only One God? : Monotheism in Ancient Israel and the Veneration of the Goddess Asherah. London : Sheffield Academic Press, 2001 (The Biblical Seminar 77), S. 115*
> ...




*والحاج بقاله شهرين ونص قفل على الموضوع وخد السكة وطلع يجرى

على اساس ايه لما يرجع بعد فترة كبيرة اكون انا نسيت الموضوع يقوم هو منزل اى رد عبيط يدارى بيه خبته وجهله وانه بصمجى مبيقراش ووقع فى ايد اللى مبيرحموش

بس ميعرفش انى كل فترة بعمل فحص شامل لكل المنتديات الاسلامية بشوف وصلوا للعلم لدرجة ايه وبطمن اننا بتعامل مع شوية عالم عايشية لسه فى موقع سان تكلا *

*ودى كانت القصة ببساطة وبعد ان تأكدنا ان طفلنا العزيز فشل ان يستخرج كلمة واحدة من الكتاب توحى بعبادة تلك المدعوة اشيرا


النهاردة نستكمل باقى الفضيحة ... تابعونا الليلة ليلة الخميس مولد الفضايح وربك ستار على عباده
*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*المهم صاحبنا قعد يدور بقاله شهرين ونص اقول ايه اقول ايه لغاية ما الفتك لاقى لاقيه وجاب من على موقع على النت ان اشيرا مذكورة فى سفر التثنية فى النص المشار اليه على حسب برضة تعديل فى كلمات فى النص نفسه وليس فى النص الكتابى المعروف

المهم قال ايه

*


> كلمة אשדת " إشدات " نجدها مرّة واحدة ووحيدة في نص العهد القديم ،،
> 
> 
> و تضيف قائلة : من المحتمل أن الكلمة ذاتها هي في الأصل אשרה " أشيرا " لكن تمّت قراءة حرفي ال "ريش "(ר)   و ال" هي "  (ה) على التوالي  خطأ   ك " دالت " (ד)   و  " تاف"  (ת)



*والحنا طفلنا العزيز لهذا اللينك*

*افتح يا ابنى منك له اللينك واقرا معايا

هذا التافه احالنا لمدونة ل " الان هوكر " بيرد فيه على كلام قالته المدعوة  **Francesca Stavrakopoulou فى برنامج تلفيزونى اسمه اسرار الكتاب المدفونة وبيرد على كلام هذة البتاعة 

يعنى اللينك اللى هو كتبه بنفسه ضده وفيه رد على كلامها

رد هذا المدون على كلامها بعدة ملاحظات هى كالاتى

**Firstly, if למו is to be read as ‘his’ instead of ‘for him’, the  ‘asherah becomes an object, since names with possessive suffixes are  rarely attested in Hebrew. As with the inscriptions at Kuntillet ‘Ajrud  and Khirbet el-Qom, the language of ‘his asherah’ would indicate a  cultic object rather than a goddess who was worshipped (especially since  the Khirbet el-Qom inscription invokes ‘Yahweh and his asherah’ but  ascribes the effective outcome of the invocation to Yahweh alone
Secondly, a brief nod to the goddess Asherah here would serve no  immediate function. The context of Deut. 32-33 concerns Yahweh’s  dealings with Israel. Deut. 32.12 highlights the primacy of Yahweh for  Israel and this is carried through in Deut. 33, in which Yahweh’s giving  of a law (torah, v. 4) and covenant is central. Indeed, Deut. 33.3  mentions the words of Yahweh received by Israel, and vv. 4, 10 speak of  Yahweh’s law and judgements.
*
*Given the immediate context (Deut. 33.3-4) which deals with law, it  has been proposed that we should read אשדת as אש דת (separating the  words without altering the written text, which would have originally  been written without spaces). The meaning of אש דת is ‘[a] fire of  decree’ (rendered in modern translations as ‘a fiery law’). Indeed, this  is the reading which the Masoretic text proposes in its qere (‘spoken’)  reading; that is, although it is written אשדת, it is to be read as אש  דת.*

*Noting Moses’ statement begins with Sinai (Deut. 33.2a), where Yahweh  originally gave his decrees, and the vocabulary of ‘command’ (צוה) and  ‘law’ (תורה) in Deut. 33.4a, the translation ‘from his right hand [went]  his fiery law’ (or, a fiery law for him) is far more probable*.​* 

البصمجى جايب كلام واحدة بتقول كلام فى برنامج تلفزيونى ومدون على النت اسمه " الان هوكر " كتب ملاحظات على كلامها بعدم منطقيته

استنونى متمشوش احنا لسه بنسخن 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*المهم نروح بقة لشواهد النص المختلفة

يعنى مثلا ترجوم اونكيلوس قرا النص ازاى

**






طيب بالنسبة للسامريين ايه المكتوب فى التوارة الخاصة ليهم مع العلم بان هذا النقش غالبا يخصهم





**

يعنى اتفاق ماسورى سامرى  على نفس النص لا اشيرا ولا ام اشيرا 

ودا جمال نص الكتاب المقدس انه له تقاليد نصية مختلفة نشات فى اماكن مختلفة بانتقال نصى مختلف ومستقل مش مجموعة عصابة قعدوا فى حارة مزنوقة يكتبوا كتاب مع بعضشيهم 
*​*طيب معنى الكلمة المشار اليها فى قواميس اللغة بعيد عن تصوير مواقع تعبانة معرفش هويتها

قاموس the complete word study

*
* A feminine noun meaning fiery law. To get this meaning, the word is considered a compound word made up of ʾēš, fire, and dāṯ, law (Deut. 33:2, nkjv, kjv*).http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn3​ قاموس سترونج
*אֶשְׁדָּת ˒eshdâth, esh-dawth’; from 784 and 1881; a fire-law:— fiery lawhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*​ *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Strong, James: The New Strong's Dictionary of Hebrew and Greek Words. Nashville : Thomas Nelson, 1997, c1996, S. H799*
​ *
فهو مازال يسبح فى خيال نصوص لا وجود لها فى الحقيقة وفى الحقيقة ان كلمة اشيرا وجدت فى عشرات النصوص وليس نص واحد كلها تصب فى اتجاهين اما للاشارة للعبادات الوثنية او تحريمها *

*لو عندك نص غير كدا يدعو لعبادة الهه وثنية اسمها اشيرا ياريت تتقدم بيه وتريحنا من لعب العيال دا*
​


----------



## apostle.paul (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*يرفع لغز المعتوه ابن المعتوه 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*مازال هذا المعتوه اللى معرفش جالنا من اى ستين داهية تشيله وتشيل العالم ولاد المتخلفة امثاله بيسبح فى خياله المتخلف بدون اى رد على كلمة واحدة فى الموضوع

وقبل لما ارد على ابن عايشة " مزة صفوان " 

سالته سؤال واحد 

فين فى الكتاب المقدس عدد واحد بيدعوووووووووووووو او بيامررررررررررررررررررر بعبادة تلك الدعوة اشيرا جابىل نص مش موجود وبيقولى ابن عايشة " مزة صفوان "

*


> إنت بتستعبط يالا ؟؟


* 
وجايبلى نفس النص اللى نفس الكاتب قال انه عمل تعديل بسيط فى لكماته وكتب كلمات غير موجودة فى النص

انت يا متخلف معندكش دم وحيا عايزنى افضل اضرب فيك بالجزمة القديمة فوق قفاك كدا كتير

فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين فى التوارة نص بيقول اعبد اشيرا ولا اشريا زوجة الرب 

دا مش نص كتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابى با ابن عايشة دا نص متالف متالف متالف متالف وشرف ايشة متالف وشرف ام محمد متالف وشرف خالتك متالف وشرف اللى انت عايزة متالف 

دا العالم ولاد المتخلفة دول

يا ابنى قولى افتح سفر اصحاح كذا عدد كذا والعدد بيقول كذا غير كدا انا مبكلمش متخلفيييييييييييييييييين 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*ثانيا بروفيسور طباخة دادة انا لى دليل 

هل لديك دليل ان الكلمة كانت تقرا اشيرا فى سفر التثنية وبدلت لكلمة اخرى


فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين الدليل 

جبتلى كلام من مدونة صاحب المدونة نفسه بيرد على الولية اللى قالت الكلما دا وبيثبت خطاءه يبقى انت حلوف ولا مش حلوف

حلوف واللى يقول غير كدا يبقى هو كمان حلوف

صورتلى صورة معرفش من انى داهية ونزلتلك قواميس لغة عبرية مكتوب فيها معنى الكلمة نار الشريعة 

تقول مليش دعوة يا ولاد الكلب هى كدا والصورة اللى صورتها بتقول كدا 

يا عم ارحم امى العيانة جبتلى الضغط والمرارة حتى لو ملهاش معنى وهمشى معاك بس مش اشيرا برضة 

جبتلك الترجوم والتوارة السامرية ومتفقين مع القراءة الماسورية تغاضيت زى الاهبل عنهم وقولت مليش دعوة هى اشيرا 

طيب قولى اعملك ايه

اكشف راسى واطلع فى بلكونة بتنا وادعى عليك 

كلمة اشيرا شرحها انها تمثال خشبى كانت بيوضح جنب المذبح 

عارف ترجمة كينج جيمس يا اشيرا قلبى انت

تعالى نشوف مكتوب فيها ايه

**Thou shalt not plant thee a grove of any trees near unto the altar of the LORD thy God, which thou shalt make thee

**مكتبش اشيرا لكن شرح ايه هى اشيرا دى

عارف النسخة العالمية القياسية ترجمها ايه


**"You are not to set up a sacred pole beside the altar of the LORD your God that you will build


**كتب ايه هى اشيرا مكتبهاش حرفيا

نت بايبل اللى قايم عليها 32 عالم من علماء الكتاب المقدس كتب اشيرا وشرح الكلمة

**You must not plant any kind of tree as a sacred Asherah pole near the altar of the LORD your God which you build for yourself.
*​*
*
*راجع الترجمات هنا هتلاقى منها كتير. 


القواميس الصغننة اللى على قد حالاتك بتشرح الكلمة ازاى


* *a symbol of this goddess, asacred tree or pole set up near an altar

**فى ترجمات تكتب اشيرا حرفيا
وفى ترجمات تشرح كلمة اشيرا 
زى ما فى العربى فى ترجمات تكتب اشيرا
وفى ترجمات تكتب سارية 

مين ابن المتخلفة اللى اقنعك انها متتجرمش او يتوضح معناها فى الترجمة 

ويتسطرد طفلنا المعوق ويقول

*


> كمان النص ده من وحى خيال اليهود ؟؟؟؟
> 
> לֹא־תִטַּע לְ אֲשֵׁרָה כָּל־עֵץ אֵצֶל מִזְבַּח יְהוָה אֱלֹהֶי אֲשֶׁר תַּעֲשֶׂה־לָּ ס
> 
> ...


*فى حين ان النص دا انا نفسى استشهدت بيه ولا يفى بالطلب فكان طلبى هو نص كتابى يامر بعبادة اشيرا فى حين ان النص اللى جابه بيقول لا تصنه اشيرا وتضعها جنب المذبح

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

والمصحف الشريف

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

وعايشة الطاهرة قال

لالالالالا تصنع*

*يعنى انت جايبلى نفس يثبت ما نقوله جايبلى نص من توارة موسى بيقول لاسرائيل لا تصنع لك اشيرا يعنى الوصية الالهية ضد تلك الممارسات الوثنية 

يعنى وصايا الهى ضد انك تصنع هذة الممارسات الوثنية

مكنتش جابت منك اتنين

روح كدا ادى الموضوع دا لاى شخص محايد وقوله فى وجه مقارنة بين ردودى وبين ردودك والله العظيم لو منصف هيقولك قفل يا ابنى على الموضوع الطرف التانى بيلعب بيك الكورة 

يا ابنى والمصحف ما هسيبك طالما حطيتك فى دماخ هكرهك فى عشتك*​


----------



## apostle.paul (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*ياريت بس علشان ننهى المهزلة دى من شخصية عبيطة عايز تناقشنى فى الموضوع بضغطة زر واحد تكون فى المنتدى وتعالى ناقشنى والله ما هعورك انا هفهمك غلطك بس

انت جايبلى موقع على النت اللى هو دا

افتح كدا الموقع منك له واقرا معايا علشان نشوف كم عزيزن الطفل متخلف

قاموس بروان

**—Brown-Driver-Briggs (Old Testament Hebrew-English Lexicon)*

*  From H0784 and H1881; a fire law:—fiery law.


قاموس سترونج

*​*—Strong's (Hebrew & Chaldee Dictionary of the Old Testament)*



*#799.*
*אֵשׁ דַּת*
*esh dath (77d); from 784 and 1881; fire of a law:—*
*NASB - flashing lightning(1*).
 
*
*
*دا من نفس اللينك اللى هو كتبه*

*بزمتكوا دا شخصية اصلا يترد عليها*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*مازال عزيزنا العبيط يهذى ويهذى ويهذى وكما افهمته انى لن اترك له حرفا يهذى بيه الا وهعمله قرطاس وهلبسهوله

السؤال دلوقتى هو اقتبس حرفا واحدا من موضوعى ورد عليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الاجابة لم ولن يقتبس حرفا يرد بيه على والسؤال ليه؟

والاجابة بسيطة لانه مبيردش على هو بيحاول ينقذ نفسه من المرمطة اللى انا مرمطهاله 

ايه السؤال اللى سالته وهو مجبش سيرته فى الموضوع

نرجع نشوف انا قلت ايه

*


> *فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين فى التوارة نص بيقول اعبد اشيرا ولا اشيرا زوجة الرب *


* 
ولتيقنه من عدم وجود النص غلوش على الموضوع وجابش سيرته 

لعل المانع خير ومازلت منتظر لتثبت انك رجلا فى كلمتك وتكون قدها لما تقول هجبلك نص من العهد القديم فيه دعوة مبشارة لعبادة اشيرا يبقى تجيبه احنا مش هنعيل على اخر الزمن

وتبخر السؤال واصبح بلا اجابة

*


> النصراني بعد قراءته لمشاركتي أعلاه أصيب بحالة هستيرية ،
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*هو الحقيقة انا جالى جلطة والمرارة والضغط والسكر وكل امراض الدنيا **لانى حاسس انى بتعامل مع كائنات فضائية مش مع بشر عندهم عقول 

المفروض ان اى حوار فى الدنيا علشان يتسمى حوار بتقتبس كلام اللى قدامك وترد عليه 

دا الطبيعى بس الواضح ان صديقنا النصرانى ميعرفش مبادئ اسس الحوار 

ماشى بمبدأ كتر ترديد الاكاذيب سيثبتها وانا مبزهقش ومبملش من قفش النعاج امثالكم وسلخها على باب المنتدى 

مهما كررت زبالات واكاذيب هفضل افكرك انك جاهل وفاشل ومش قد كلمتك وفشلت فى اى تحدى دخلت فيه معايا

*


> نقول إيييه ؟؟؟ ترباية كنايس ومذوذ  بئه


* 
روح مص بتاع ابوك زى ما قال تربية الحوارى الزانى محمد ابن امنة

شوف بقة انا دلوقتى ركبتك ذنب انت عارف ليه اصل القران قال متشتمش حد علشان ميطلعوش عين امك وعين ام ربك ورسولك فحاول تحترمهم علشان متخدش الصاع صاعين 

*
*ولكن  ذلك إذا كان يؤدي إلى سب الإسلام أو نبيه فإنه لا يجوز سدا للذريعة، فقد  نهى الله عز وجل عن سب أصنام المشركين حتى لا يؤدي ذلك إلى سب الله عز وجل،  فقال تعالى: [وَلَا تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ عَدْوًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ] (108).



راجع
حاول تلتزم بالقران يا كافر يا ابن الكافر

المهم بقة انه سال سؤال اشيرا مبتترجمش ونزلته قائمة من ترجمات انجليزى ترجمت فيه كلمة اشيرا الى معناها فكان رده

*


> *
> ما هو إحنه بقالنا كام شهر بنقول :
> 
> **أشيرا عبارة عن تمثال كان يضعه اليهود بجوار مذبح الربّ ،،**
> ...


*
لا انا رديت عليه بس هيجانك الجنسى الحاد مخلكش تشوف الرد 

النص الىل انت جايبه بيقول لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا تصنع

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا تصنع

ارجع كدا لكلامى
*


> *فى  حين ان النص دا انا نفسى استشهدت بيه ولا يفى بالطلب فكان طلبى هو نص  كتابى يامر بعبادة اشيرا فى حين ان النص اللى جابه بيقول لا تصنه اشيرا  وتضعها جنب المذبح
> 
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> ...


*


فهل هذة شخصية اصلا نتكلم معاها

بالزبط زى اجبلك نص لا تضع تماثيل قريش جنب الكعبة وبعدين اقولك هما بيحطوا تماثيل قريش جنب الكعبة بصفة ايه فى حين ان النص وصية بعدم الوضع تقوم تقولى بيحطوها ليه يا ابنى دا وصية بمنع وضعها انت متخلف رسمى 

هيرجع المشاركة اللى بعدها يقولى امال اليهود حطوا اشيرا جنب مذبح الرب ليه 

المهم انه بقة استشهد بنص اخر ضده ولا اعرف اين يقطن هذا الزبون 

هذا النص هو فى اخبار الايام الثانى

*
*حَتَّى إِنَّ مَعْكَةَ أُمَّ آسَا الْمَلِكِ خَلَعَهَا  مِنْ أَنْ تَكُونَ مَلِكَةً لأَنَّهَا عَمِلَتْ لِسَارِيَةٍ تِمْثَالاً،  وَقَطَعَ آسَا تِمْثَالَهَا وَدَقَّهُ وَأَحْرَقَهُ فِي وَادِي قَدْرُونَ.

والنص يتكلم عن معكة ام الملك اسا التى خلعت على ان تكون ملكة لانها صنعت تمثال لاشيرا ويتكلم الكتاب ان الملك اسا دمر تمثالها واحرقه فى وادى قدرون

المهم يقول تلميذنا المغفل
*


> *أشيرا وُضعت بجوار مذبح يهوه لتُعبد كإلهة  **godess  ** يعني
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
وبعدين وضع النص اللى فوق بس بترجمة عنجليزى ووضع جنب اشيرا كلمة goddness بس بين قوسين 

وسؤالين احبه يجاوبنى عليهم دا ان كان اصلا بيجاوب 

بيقول " **أشيرا وُضعت بجوار مذبح يهوه لتُعبد كإلهة " وسؤال فين فى النص السابق اشيرا وضعت جنب مذبح يهوه ياريت تقولى علشان مش واخد بالى 

السؤال الثانى دا النص العبرى للعدد السابق
*
*וגם מעכה אם אסא המלך הסירה מגבירה אשר עשתה לאשרה מפלצת ויכרת אסא את מפלצתה וידק וישרף בנחל קדרון׃
 طلعلى كلمة goddness من النص العبرى اشوف ايه الكلمة المقابلة ليها اللى تترجم ل goddness

ولما سالنى كلمة اشيرا مبتترجمش قولت ايه

*


> *كلمة اشيرا شرحها انها تمثال خشبى كانت بيوضح جنب المذبح
> 
> عارف ترجمة كينج جيمس يا اشيرا قلبى انت
> 
> ...


*
فقام جاوب على هذة السفيق وقال اصلها  proper *
*noun
*



> إسم أشيرا كُتب هكذا   Ashera  يعني في أولها حرف " كابتال "  مما يدل على انها إسم علم  يعني
> 
> '' a  proper  noun  ''   ،
> 
> فهل أسماء الأعلام  تترجم ؟؟؟؟


*

ولا اعرف هل هذة اجابة على سؤالى ؟؟؟؟؟؟

نروح تانى للترجمات الانجليزية لنفس العدد السابق ونشوف اترجمت ازاى

*
 *King James Bible
And also concerning Maachah the mother of Asa the king, he removed her from being queen, because she had made an idol in a grove: and Asa cut down her idol, and stamped it, and burnt it at the brook Kidron.

Jubilee Bible 2000
And  also concerning Maachah, the mother of Asa the king, he removed her  from being queen because she had made an idol in a grove; and Asa cut  down her idol and stamped it and burnt it at the brook Kidron.



American King James Version
And  also concerning Maachah the mother of Asa the king, he removed her from  being queen, because she had made an idol in a grove: and Asa cut down  her idol, and stamped it, and burnt it at the brook Kidron.


Webster's Bible Translation
And  also concerning Maachah the mother of Asa the king, he removed her from  being queen, because she had made an idol in a grove: and Asa cut down  her idol, and stamped it, and burnt it at the brook Kidron.



Young's Literal Translation
 And also Maachah, mother of Asa the king -- he hath removed her from  being mistress, in that she hath made for a shrine a horrible thing, and  Asa cutteth down her horrible thing, and beateth it small, and burneth  it by the brook Kidron



**كل دول متخلفين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
 
 *والسؤال لماذا كل هذة الترجمات كتبت مفهوم اشيرا وليس الكلمة بحروف عنجليزى ؟*
 
 


> *إبقى سمّعني صوتك بعد كده  ....!
> 
> سلام *


*انا نفسى اسمع ليك صوت تجاوب على ام الاسئلة قبل ما تموت هتلاقى فى كل مشاركة على الاقل سؤالين وفضايح ياريت تقتبس كلامى وتجاوب عليه لو انت قد الحوارات معانا*
 *
بالنسبة لابو شخة العبيط الاخير*
 


> الواد جاله ...........هبوط فى الزعبوط....


*كخة يا حبيبى انت مكتبتش حرف واحد تنقذ بيه صاحبك وورطته وطلعت تجرى زى كل مرة داخلة تتطبلى ليه يا سامية للرقاصة وانا زنقه مش عيب لما تشوفه فى وضع مخل بالاداب

ناوى اشوف اجوبة على اسئلتى ولا مفيش فايدة  *
​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*خلصنا من الموضوع وجالنا العيل يرمى كلمة ويطلع يجرى 

*


> صاحبى موقعش عشان أساعده يا بتاع انت


*صاحبك مش عارف يجمع كلمتين على بعض يجبها يمين يجبها شمال قاعد اقفلهاله من كل اتجاه وهو يا حبة عين امه بيندب حظه وبيقول منك لله يا نيو يا اللى كنت السبب صدرتنى لموضوع وطلعت تجرى 

انت ليه مش قادر تصدق انكوا جهلة وسهل اللعب بيكوا زى مانا عايز

ولو شايف نفسه بيفهم يتفضل يحاورنى فى الموضوع على الهواء مباشرة

*


> الى محتاج مساعده انت عارفه كويس ...حتى مولكا  مولكان كان فاتح له (طلب صلاه) ..!!!
> 
> فاكر و لا نسيت!!!


* 
طيب بزمة الحاجة الوالدة انت مقتنع بنفسك 

ايه علاقة طلب صلاة علشان مشكلة عندى فى حياتى بالموضوع دا انى محتاج حد يساعدنى ؟

حد يا جماعة طلبت منه مساعدة فى الموضوع دا

اى هرى وخلاص 

وايه نيورو سيكترك ايه علاقته بالموضوع برضة مش فاهم اى هطل عايز تقولى انك طب  ماشى يا داكطور 

صقفة للقرد يا جماعة

حاول تتعالج بسرعة منى علشان انا مسببلك مرض نفسى

عالم مريضة دماخها لاسع  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*تلخيص للنقط التى عجز صديقنا ان يجيبنا علينا فيها او دلس فيها او اظهر جهالاته :-

1- الوصية الثانية ...... بعد ردى صمت 

2- تدليسه بقوله ان المسيحين الى اليوم يقدسون صنم اشيرا ... ولم ياتى بدليل الى الان

3- جهله بظنه ان النقش المكشتف ذكر اشيرا كزوجة ليهوه وليس تفسيرا لمفهوم اشيرا فى الشرق القديم انها تمثل زوجة الاله فى حين ان هذة الفكرة لم تذكر فى النقش

4- تدليسه على المساكين عنده واتيانه بنص خرافى غير موجود فى متن التوارة والكاتب نفسه اعترف ان النص ادخل اليه تعديل 

5- فشلة فى اتيان نص واحد من العهد القديم فيه امر مباشر من الله بتمجيد تلك المدعوة اشيرا 

6- اظهر جهالاته فى نقد نص التثنية من كلمة ربوا الى كلمة القدس وتم نفخه فيها كلها ولم يرد بكلمة 

7-فشله فى اثبات ما هو العلاقة بين هذا الموضوع وبين جهل كاتب القران فى نسب بنوة الله لشخص يدعى عزير ونفيه لذلك بكون ان الله لم يتخذ صاحبة وولد

8- استشهاده بموقع فيه يرد صاحبه على ما استشهد بيه من افتراضات وهمية لا دليل عليها ... منتهى الجهل


واخيرا صاحبنا لم يرد على الموضوع ذات نفسه وترك اول مشاركات ثلاثة " الموضوع ذاته " ولم يتطرق لكلمة واحدة فيه وحاول جاهدا ان يشتته " قال ايه بيرد على النصارى " فكنا له بالمرصاد وطلع الحاج عبيط 

ابوك عارف انك عبيط  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*يرفع لسلخ النصرانى




*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 أكتوبر 2013)

> و الجواب  :
> أمال أنا بقالي شهور اعمل إييه ؟؟؟
> رغم إنّ  لسانك السّليط  لم يترك لي مكان  - نظيف - أقتبس منو ...
> 
> ...


*الرد هو انك تقتبس كلامى واسالتى وترد عليها اللى انت مش هتعرف ترد عليها وعلشان اوضحلك انك عيل تافه وفاشل انا مش هزود حاجة عن كلامى اللى انا قولته انا هوريك انت مبتقتبس حاجة انت بتعيد وتزيد فى نفس الكلام ومش عارف ترد

ثانيا انا لما اقولك يا جاهل فهذة حقيقة فانت جاهل وطالما سمعتها منى فاعتبرها شهادة موثقة 

انا لم اسبك بفرج امك ولا بقضيب ابوك كما كان يفعل رسولك فانت حكمت عليه انه سليط اللسان ولكن فى حقيقة الامر هومشفش تربية 

المهم نسيب سيرة ابن مكة  ونشوف موضوعنا


المهم تعالى كدا سترجع الذكريات للنص الوارد فى سفر اخبار الايام وكان ردى كالاتى

**



لمهم انه بقة استشهد بنص اخر ضده ولا اعرف اين يقطن هذا الزبون 

هذا النص هو فى اخبار الايام الثانى


حَتَّى إِنَّ مَعْكَةَ  أُمَّ آسَا الْمَلِكِ خَلَعَهَا  مِنْ أَنْ تَكُونَ مَلِكَةً لأَنَّهَا  عَمِلَتْ لِسَارِيَةٍ تِمْثَالاً،  وَقَطَعَ آسَا تِمْثَالَهَا وَدَقَّهُ  وَأَحْرَقَهُ فِي وَادِي قَدْرُونَ.

والنص يتكلم عن معكة ام الملك اسا التى خلعت على ان  تكون ملكة لانها صنعت تمثال لاشيرا ويتكلم الكتاب ان الملك اسا دمر تمثالها  واحرقه فى وادى قدرون

المهم يقول تلميذنا المغفل

     اقتباس:                      
أشيرا وُضعت بجوار مذبح يهوه لتُعبد كإلهة  godess   يعني   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




و النص أهه : 

وبعدين وضع النص اللى فوق بس بترجمة عنجليزى ووضع جنب اشيرا كلمة goddness بس بين قوسين 

وسؤالين احبه يجاوبنى عليهم دا ان كان اصلا بيجاوب 

بيقول " أشيرا وُضعت بجوار مذبح يهوه لتُعبد كإلهة " وسؤال فين فى النص السابق اشيرا وضعت جنب مذبح يهوه ياريت تقولى علشان مش واخد بالى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

يقدر ابن عايشة يقتبس كلامى كله ويرد عليه

لالالالالالالا ميقدرش يعملها لانك مش هيلاقى كلام يرد بيه على

فاقتبس جملة 




بيقول " أشيرا وُضعت بجوار مذبح يهوه لتُعبد كإلهة " وسؤال فين فى النص السابق اشيرا وضعت جنب مذبح يهوه ياريت تقولى علشان مش واخد بالى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

واكرر عليه السؤال فين فى النص دا قيل ان اشيرا وضعت جنب مذبح يهوه

فقال ايه النصرانى الكافر الوثنى





النصراني لما اتحشر في الزاوية حاول يهرب ،
بدأ يُنكر جملة و تفصيلا  أنّ أشيرا  وضعت إلى جنب مذبح يهوه ،
النصراني نسي إنو بعظمة لسانه إعترف ان أشيرا كانت توضع بجانب مذبح الربّ و هذا نص كلامه :

مقتبس من مشاركة النّصراني رقم # 4 

أنقر للتوسيع...

رجع لاول مشاركة فى الموضوع خالص تعالى نشوف كيف هذا الكافر ابن كفار مكة بيدلس عليكوا

الكلام دا انا كاتبه بعد عرض اكتر من 25 نص كتابى وكتبت الخلاصة للموضوع ككل كالاتى



خلاصة الموضوع 
1-   عقيدة " يهوه الهنا رب واحد " هى الاساس الايمانى لفكر الكتاب المقدس من التوارة للرؤيا 
2-   حسب نصوص التوارة يمنع صناعة تمثال او صورة وعبادتها كاله
3-   حسب  نصوص التوارة والاسفار التاريخية والنبوية هناك تحذير واضح من وضع تمثال  اشيرا بجانب مذابح يهوه وهناك مواقف عدة لملوك ابرار اخرجوا هذة التماثيل  من معابد يهوه
4- الكتاب المقدس نفسه يوثق وجود ملوك لاسرائيل فاسدين وضعوا تماثيل اشيرا فى معابد ومذابح يهوه فى السامرة

أنقر للتوسيع...

ودا كان خلاصة عرض الموضوع كله 

فى حين اننا بنتكلم عن نص اخبار الايام عن الملك اسا

والنص دا تحديدا جايبه كرد منه على ان هناك فى الكتاب المقدس امر بعبادة او تمجيد اشيرا كالهه

فهل اصابك نوع من التخلف العقلى ايها النصرانى الكافر ؟؟؟؟

فين فى النص اللى انت وضعته بنفسك قيل انهم وضعوا اشيرا جنب مذبح الرب

نرجع كلامى تانى



بيقول " أشيرا وُضعت بجوار مذبح يهوه لتُعبد كإلهة " وسؤال فين فى النص السابق اشيرا وضعت جنب مذبح يهوه ياريت تقولى علشان مش واخد بالى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

لما تعرف الاجابة ابقى تعالى كلمنى

النقطة التانية بيقول




سبحان الله !!!
هو أنا جبت الكلام ده من عندي؟؟؟
كتابك المقدّس هو اللي بيقول :  أشيرا وُضعت بجوار مذبح يهوه لتُعبد كإلهة ...!
لو نسيت النصّ أفكّرك بيه .

أنقر للتوسيع...


ردى كان عليه ازاى




السؤال الثانى دا النص العبرى للعدد السابق

וגם מעכה אם אסא המלך הסירה מגבירה אשר עשתה לאשרה מפלצת ויכרת אסא את מפלצתה וידק וישרף בנחל קדרון׃
 طلعلى كلمة goddness من النص العبرى اشوف ايه الكلمة المقابلة ليها اللى تترجم ل goddness


أنقر للتوسيع...

منين جبت كلمة goddness فى النص وايه الكلمة العبرية المقابلة ليها

رد على  وقال




مش نصحتك يا دكتور بقه تبطل البانجو اللي هيودّيك في ستين داهية ؟؟؟
منين طلعت لي بالــــ [goddness]   هذه  ؟؟؟

و قالك دكتوراه ،،، قال ؟؟؟؟ 





و كأني بك تقول (( ليتكم تحتملون غباوتي قليلا  بل انتم محتملي )) ،،
أكيد جنابك عارف مين اللي قال النص ده ( شاؤل الطرطوسي / بولس ) ،، و فين ؟؟؟؟
إسمها يا دكتور :[goddess ]   يعني إلهة ، إلااااااااااااااااااااااااهة ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

فى حد شاف الاجابة على السؤال لهذا المعتوه 
ايوة مانا عارف ان goddess يعنى الهه " مؤنث اله " وانا بسالك النص اللى انت جبته فى النص العبرى ايه الكلمة العبرية اللى تترجم لكلمة goddess قريت كلامك المنتن ملقتش الكلمة العبرية اللى اترجمها goddess لان الحقيقة ان الكلمة ملهاش علاقة بالنص دى اضافة بين قوسين من المترجم نفسه لكن النص قال اشيرا فقط والمشار اليه فى النص هو تمثالها وليس اشيرا كشخصية مؤلهه فى العالم القديم

فمازلت منتظر الاجابة على سؤالى ايه الكلمة العبرية المقابلة لكلمة goddess فى النص





نرجع نشوف النص ثاني كده  :

ملوك 1 ، 15 :  13  Amplified Bible 

13 Also  Maacah his mother he removed from being queen mother, because she had  an image made for [the goddess] Asherah. Asa destroyed her image,  burning it by the brook Kidron.

 شفتها دلوقتي ،،the goddess  أهي مكتوبة بالبنط العريض  ....!

أنقر للتوسيع...

ايوة اسم الله عليك يا حبيب قلب امك 

سؤالى فى النص الاصلى الاقى فين كلمة goddess 

لما تعرف فين الكلمة العبرية المقابلة ليها فى النص العبرى نفسه تعالى كلمنى غير كدا روح العب  قدام بيتكوا




هو أنا جبت حاجة من عندي ؟؟
ده موقع مسيحي اللي  بيشرحها كده : a  proper  noun

أنقر للتوسيع...

**موقع مسيحى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عمدوه يعنى

طيب انا رديت عليك قولت ايه 

*


> *ولما سالنى كلمة اشيرا مبتترجمش قولت ايه
> 
> 
> اقتباس:
> ...


*ليه النصرانى  لم ينقل كل كلامى لموقعه 

علشان مش هيلاقى رد على فى الموضوع 

ليه كل الترجمات دى كتبت مفهوم اشيرا مش حروف اشيرا بحروف انجليزى

منتظر الاجابة قبل ما تموت




و الجواب ،
ده تحريف واضح وصريح مع سبق الإصرار و الترصد أيضا .
الموقع المسيحي يصرخ قائلا : أشيرا إسم علم ( يعني متترجمش ) ،،
تجي جنابك تقول العكس .....!

أنقر للتوسيع...

طيب ورينى كلمة " مبترجمش " لو سمحت ياما انت مدلس زيك زى الرزول 

انا مقلتش العكس انا جبت اكبر ترجمات انجليزى معروفة وسط المسيحين الغرب فيها مكتوب مفهوم اشيرا بدل كتابة كلمة اشيرا بحروف انجليزى فقط 

فهل دول كلهم مدلسين والواد اللى قاعد على النت هو الفت ؟؟

طيب بالنسبة للفلجاتا والسبعينية ولاد كلب مدلسين برضة صح ؟

منتظر اجابة على العلماء 

نرجع لنفس المشاركة بس فوق شوية كاتب ايه صديقنا النصرانى الكافر 





وكإنك جبت الذيب من ذيله ،،
إطمن خالص ،،
عندي ليك نص ثاني تجد فيه ضالّتك   :

تثنية 16 :21 
לֹא־תִטַּע לְ אֲשֵׁרָה כָּל־עֵץ אֵצֶל מִזְבַּח יְהוָה אֱלֹהֶי אֲשֶׁר תַּעֲשֶׂה־לָּ ס

أنقر للتوسيع...

طيب نراجع كدا طلبى تانى نشوف انا قولت ايه




5- فشلة فى اتيان نص واحد من العهد القديم فيه امر مباشر من الله بتمجيد تلك المدعوة اشيرا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

ولا اعرف هل انت متخلف ام اصلا متخلف ام انك متخلف فهو نفس النص اللى بينزله كل شوية مفيش غيره وانا نفسى كاتبه فى اول مشاركة فى الموضوع 



النص الرابع


لا تنصب لنفسك سارية من شجرة ما بجانب مذبح الرب الهك الذي تصنعه لك[5]​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**وعدت تانى قولت




لا انا رديت عليه بس هيجانك  الحاد مخلكش تشوف الرد 

النص الىل انت جايبه بيقول لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا تصنع

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا تصنع

ارجع كدا لكلامى

     اقتباس:                      
فى   حين ان النص دا انا نفسى استشهدت بيه ولا يفى بالطلب فكان طلبى هو نص   كتابى يامر بعبادة اشيرا فى حين ان النص اللى جابه بيقول لا تصنه اشيرا   وتضعها جنب المذبح

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

والمصحف الشريف

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالا

و الطاهرة قال

لالالالالا تصنع

يعنى انت جايبلى نفس يثبت ما نقوله جايبلى   نص من توارة موسى بيقول لاسرائيل لا تصنع لك اشيرا يعنى الوصية الالهية ضد   تلك الممارسات الوثنية 

يعنى وصايا الهى ضد انك تصنع هذة الممارسات الوثنية 



فهل هذة شخصية اصلا نتكلم معاها

بالزبط زى اجبلك نص لا تضع تماثيل قريش جنب الكعبة وبعدين اقولك هما بيحطوا  تماثيل قريش جنب الكعبة بصفة ايه فى حين ان النص وصية بعدم الوضع تقوم  تقولى بيحطوها ليه يا ابنى دا وصية بمنع وضعها انت متخلف رسمى 

هيرجع المشاركة اللى بعدها يقولى امال اليهود حطوا اشيرا جنب مذبح الرب ليه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

يبقى انا كان عندى حق لما اتنبأ بان هذا المعتوه هيرجع يكتب نفس النص

خلاصة المشاركة الاولى

لم اكتب كلمة جديدة فى الموضوع مجرد عرض ما فشل فيه صديقنا  *


----------



## apostle.paul (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*المشاركة الثانية 

*


> الظاهر أنك مش متابع كويس للمنتديات الإسلامية أنا ردّيت على جنابك :
> 
> إقرأ لتعرف من هو الوثني :


*راجع هنا وستتاكد انك وثنى لا محالة *

*المهم نرجع لكلامى اللى ملمستوش ومجاوبش عليه*



> *عزيزى الوثنى يا من تقدس احجار قريش ومعبوداتها الى يومنا هذا وتحتفظ فيها فى مخلفات اجدادك المشركين فى جزيرة قريش
> الا تعرف ان صاحب هذة التوارة قد امره الرب بصناعة تابوت العهد كمثال للسماويات وظل للحقيقة
> الا تعرف ان صاحب التوارة قد امره الرب بتاسيس خيمة الاجتماع وفيما بعد صنع  الهيكل وكان يوجد فيه تماثيل للكاروبيم كمثال الموجودين فى الحضرة الالهية
> الا تعلم عزيزى الجاهل ان الوصية تقول وبكل صراحة " **لا تسجد لهنّ ولا تعبدهنّ " فهل رائيت يهوديا يعبد تابوت العهد واعتبره وثن يسجد له ويعبد هل رائيت مسيحيا يمسك ايقونة لمريم العذراء ويسجد لها ويعبدها
> ...


*ونراجع الاسئلة 
هل تابوت العهد ضد الوصية الثانية
هل تماثيل الكاروبيم ضد الوصية الثانية
هل كل هندسة الهيكل ضد الوصية الثانية

والاجابة لا 

لان ببساطة الوصية الثانية ضد صناعة الاصنام والاوثان 

تقدر تقتبس حرف واحد من اللى قولته وترد على 

طيب سيبك من دا كله انا عايزك تاخد الخازوق دا وتقراه بمزاج وحاول ترد عليه فيه

يارب ترد على

*


> ياريت تجاوبني النصراني ده بيعمل إييييه يا خفيف ؟؟؟


*حلوة اوى الصورة هبقى انزلها فى الفيس
بس الراجل لا بيسجد ولا بيعبد ولا اصلا هو مؤمن انها اله
حاول تجرب تانى

المهم اننا بنتكلم على اشيرا فقال ايه

*


> مُنحت للعذراء مكانة مستقلة و درجة أكثر رفعة من باقي القدّيسين ، العبادة ( worship ) المخصصة لها تُسمّى  hyperdulia ... !!


*طيب ايه علاقة الموضوع دا بموضوع اشيرا

هفترض معاك وهمشى مع المجنون انهم بيعبدوا العذراء كاله 

ايه علاقة الكلام دا بالاصنام ؟؟؟

ياريت نعرف

ولا يعرف هذا المعتوه ان مصطلح **hyperdulia الكاثوليكى بيستخدم فقط للعذراء لان مكانتها اعلى من القديسين ولكنها ليس اله*

*تعريفها هو كالاتى*

*هو توقير مخصوص للمباركة مريم العذراء اقل من العبادة التى توجه لله فقط ولكنها اعلى من التوقير المقدم للملائكة والقديسين*
*The special veneration due to the Blessed Virgin Mary. It is  substantially less than the cultus latria (adoration), which is due to  God alone. But it is higher than the cultus dulia (veneration), due to  angels and other saints


*
*اما كاتب القران الجاهل ابن الجاهلة قال " أانت قلت للناس اتخذونى وامى الهين من دون الله " 

ومحدش قال ان مريم اله من دون الله ولا المسيح من دون الله

اما المصطلح اللى انت كتبته هو اكرام يوجه لمريم ليس عبادة الهية ولكنها توقير لها كقديسة اعلى فى مكانتها عن الملائكة والقديسين باعتبارها تشرفت بحلول الكلمة الازلى فى احشائها


المهم ان صديقنا النصرانى العبيط قال دا المسيحين بيقدسوا اشيرا

قولتله قولى فين الاقى سيرة اشيرا فى الموضوع يعنى عهد جديد اقوال اباء ورينى تعاليم المسيحية عن تقديس اشيرا 

وطبعا الفاشل مش هيلاقى راح جايبلى الصورة الاتية 

*




*ومكتوب عليها فى موقع الاتى
**Inside St.  Peter's the four-fold Asherah poles are crowned with the sun image in the form  of the sunburst and repeated in the "wafer" of the communion. To the left  another sun-image appears


**وبعدين قالى صحى النوم يا دكتور اشيرا فى كاتدرائية الفاتيكان

وانا احب اقوله من مكانى هذا جتك ستين نيلة عليك وعلى اللى جابتك

الجزء الى هو بيقول عليه دا اسمه **
              The Papal Altar                & Baldacchino مبنى سنة 1594 على اثار عمدان قديمة


هتلاقى معلومات كاملة عنه هنا


ودى صورته

*





*ووصف العمدان كالاتى

**[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]The altar is surmounted          by the splendid, majestic bronze "baldacchino", Bernini's first work in          the basilica. He took nine years to make it, from 1624 to 1633, and used          6,200 k. of ****l. The monument is typical of the 17th-century style:          it stands on four pedestals of marble on which in the papal escutcheons          a wonderful sequence showing "motherhood" is carved, liberally scattered          with the heraldic bees of the Barberini to whose family Pope Urban VIII          belonged. It was he who had commissioned Bernini to make this canopy in          1624. It rests upon four gigantic twisted columns, 20 m. high, adorned          with sprigs of olive and bay, among which the graceful figures of cherubs          appear, Acanthus leaves entwine the base and the capitals. The spiral          fluting of the columns suggests upward movement. Like the portable canopies          used in processions to cover the Eucharist, fringes and tassels dangle          from the top of the covering. Inside the "ciborium" is a dove, the symbol          of the Holy Spirit, in a burst of golden rays. Above the frieze on each          capital, four angels, the work of Francois du Duquesnoy, offer garlands,          while between them couples of smaller angels support the Pope's emblems:          the keys, the tiara, the book and sword. The vertex, where four vast ribs          and palm branches converge from the four corners, is crowned by the cross,          set on a golden globe.  *​​​*قمة الراس فى اربع اضلاع واغضان النخيل بتتلاقى من الزوايا الاربعة ويعلوها صليب موجود على كرة ارضية ذهبية

وادى الصورة من قريب

*



ودى صورة كمان اكثر وضوح




اما صورة اشيرا فهى هكذا






*طلعت فشوش يا اهبل*

*نرجع لموضوعنا ممكن تتدلنى على نصوص تعظيم اشيرا فى العهد الجديد وكتابات الاباء

مفيش تبقى كداب 

يتبع للسلخ
*​*[FONT=&quot]ق.[/FONT]*​[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*المشاركة الثالثة

اقتبس كلامى الاتى

*


> *جهله  بظنه ان النقش المكشتف ذكر اشيرا كزوجة ليهوه وليس تفسيرا لمفهوم اشيرا فى  الشرق القديم انها تمثل زوجة الاله فى حين ان هذة الفكرة لم تذكر فى النقش*



*وبعدين اقتبس كلامى الاتى

ومعرفش ليه بتصور مانت ممكن تقتبس الكلام وخلاص*


> *لا  نجد اى استغراب او اندهاش ان وجدنا نقوش اثرية وجد فيها اسم اشيرا مقترن ب  " يهوه " لان باختصار ان الكتاب المقدس ذات نفسه اعترف واقر بان  الاسرائليين على مدار تاريخهم الطويل عبدوا اشيرا والبعل وحادوا عن طريق  الرب فوجود نقوش تتدلل على وجود اشيرا مقترنه باسم الرب هو دليل يقف مع  الكتاب المقدس فى اثبات انحراف الاسرائليين العقائدى كما اشار الكتاب  المقدس وليس دليل على الانحراف العقائدى والفكرى لمضمون الكتاب المقدس*
> *وعن تلك الانحرافات الفكرية للاسرائليين نقرا *



*وكان سؤالى هل يوجد فى النقش كلمة " زوجة يهوه "

الاجابة لا *

*يبقى جبت منين موضوع زوجة يهوه؟

رد على وقال
*


> بعظمة لسانك بتعترف إن إسم يهوه مقترن بأشيرا ؟؟؟
> 
> ممكن تقول لينا بصفة إيييه  ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


*عشرات ؟؟؟؟ احيه
ما علينا
ما هو دا الموضوع يا جاهل ان الكتاب المقدس نفسه قال ان فى يهود صنعوا تماثيل لاشيرا وقلدوا الممارسات الوثنية لما نيجى نكتشف نقش مكتوب فيه اسم اشيرا مقترن باسم الرب مش هنستغرب لان الكتاب المقدس نفسه سجل كدا

اللى احنا بنتكلم فيه هو النقش قال ان اشيرا زوجة يهوه

ورينى كلمة " زوجة " فى ترجمة النقش

النقش مفهوش الكلام دا لكن باعتبار ان فى ثقافة الشرق القديم كانت اشيرا بتمثل زوجة الاله + وجود نقش اقرن اسم اشيرا بالرب فاعتبروا ان اصحاب النقش كانوا معتقدين بفكرة زوجة يهوه لكن النقش ذاته فى نصه مبيقلش كدا 

الصورة اللى انت مصورها من موقع الكترونى انا رديت عليها من شهور 

نراجع تانى الرد من نفس الكتاب

*


> يعني جنابك لسه مصمم على كون أشيرا كانت مجرد تمثال خشبي و ليس إلهة ...؟
> *مش انا اللى قولت كدا ارجع للموضوع وهتلاقى دا كلام العلماء انه المقصود هو تمثال اشيرا الذى كان يوجد فى معابد يهوه *
> 
> 
> ...





> *اول سؤال قد سالناه :- ترجمة ما هو مكتوب على النقش لا يحمل اى كلمة زوجة او رفيقة او صاحبة لكن كل ما هو مكتوب يهوه السامرة واشيرا
> 
> وقد قولت لك ترجم ماهو مكتوب على النقش بدون زيادة وارينى اين قال النقش ان اشيرا زوجة يهوه
> 
> ...



*وانت عمرك ما هتقتبس كلامى وترد عليه لانك جاااااااهل*




> لمّا هو النصّ خرافي :
> 
> 1 - ليه مبينتش لرواد منتداك  إن كلمة "إشدات "  غير متأكد من معناها زي ما الموقع المسيحي بيقول ؟؟؟؟
> 2-  ليه موضعتش رابط مقطع اليوتيوب اللي الأب  أنطونيوس فكري بيقول فيه إن عزرا بدّل وغيّر في الأسماء الموجودة في التوراة ؟؟؟؟


*ازاى يا جاهل يا متخلف محطتش اللينك امال دا ايه*


> *اريت  بس علشان ننهى المهزلة دى من شخصية عبيطة عايز تناقشنى فى الموضوع بضغطة  زر واحد تكون فى المنتدى وتعالى ناقشنى والله ما هعورك انا هفهمك غلطك بس
> 
> انت جايبلى موقع على النت اللى هو دا
> 
> ...


*وجاوبتك عن معنى النص فى القواميس وفى الترجوم وفى السامرية *

*انت فين اقتباسك لكلامى وردك عليه*



> سأستدلّ بمثال بسيط ،، فأعرني انتباهك !


*يا متخلف الاخطاء الاملائية بتتعرف لان بيكون فى قراءات مخالفة ليها فى شواهد اخرى 

انت قدمت شاهد نصى واحد مخالف لقراءة النص التقليدى ؟؟؟؟

انا قدمت شاهدين والاتنين عبرى وفيهم نفس الكلمة 

ليه شغل الحمورية والتخلف*



> الــ "دالت "  نسخت وقرأت خطأ  " ريش "،
> إيه اللي ضمن أنو نفس الشي متعملش مع كلمة " إشدات" ؟؟؟
> بالمناسبة ده نفس الكلام اللي قالته البروفيسورة  ،،
> يعني مفيش دخان من غير نار عزيزي  ،،،


*احيييييييييييه احيه على المتخلف

اولا انت جايب مدونة فيها واحد بيرد على بروفيسرتك وبيثبت عدم منطقية افتراضها

ثانيا هو افتراض لا دليل عليه

ثالثا انت قتل هتجيب من كتابى المقدس عدد بيشير لوصية واضحة او دعوة لمجيد اشيرا ودا مش موجود

رابعا النص ليه شواهده المستقلة استحالة يتفق النص الماسورى والسامرى على كلمة الا لو كانت هى فى الالص كدا 

خامسا قدملى دليل واحد ان الكلمة كانت اشيرا واتغيرت 

سادسا سمعت الفيديو اللى انت حطيته ومفهوش كلمة ليه علاقة بموضوعنا اكتبلى ايه الجزء اللى ليه علاقة بالموضوع

سابعا مش عارف تجيب نص اخرس ومتتكلمش

ثامنا انا تعبت من ضربك ارجوك ارحم قفاك منى*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*



ألا يكفيكَ هذا النقش ؟؟؟؟
 عايزنا نكذبّ عيوننا و نصدق كتابك المحرّف بشهادة آبائك

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا ميكفنيش لانى مش مؤمن بيه وما هو موجود فيه ذكره الكتاب

فان كنت فشلت فى الحوار معى روح نادى حد كبير اكلمه 

وعيب لما تتهم كلمات ربك بالتحريف ولو مش مصدق روح اسال الجاهل رسولك عن التوارة والانجيل هيقولك دول كلمات ربك 

  عيب يا كافر عيب

بيقول 




المتابع الكريم يمكنه بكل سهولة ويسر أن يراجع مشاركتي و يعرف إن كنت رددتُ أم لا ،
فهلا كففتَ عن إتهاماتك الباطلة أيها الكذاب الأشر ...!
ما دامت يا نصراني لم تقتنع بردودي بخصوص هذه النقطة فلا بأس من فركة أذن  ثانية لعلك تعتبر ...!
بالنسبة لكلمة ربوة أنكر إن استطعتَ طبعا ان : 

ربوة = تلة 

بالنسبة لكلمة القدس : إيه رأيك يا نصراني إن كتابك المقدس نفسه بيقول : 

قادش = القدس 

جنابك بعظمة لسانك قلت إن قادش ليست بمكان ونص كلامك أهه :


   اقتباس
فالكلمة تعنى شئ مقدس بوجه العموم وليس مكان معين كما فى مخيلتك 



  اقتباس
مصيبة تكون مفكر ان القدس هو اورشليم  


   اقتباس
ونحن نساله مين قال اننا بنتكلم عن مكان اصلا ومين الحمار اللى قالك ان القدس هنا تعنى مدينة اورشليم 




أنقر للتوسيع...

 



تعالى اوريك ازاى انا ربيتك وانت مكتبتش حرف واحد من ردودى عليك علشان ترد عليه

لما رديت عليه واثبت عبطه ان ربوة يعنى عشرة الالاف قالى





هو غنت جبت التايهة يا ناصح ...!
أنا عارف كويس إنو : ربوة = جماعة من عشرة ألاف

أنقر للتوسيع...

دلوقتى رجع قال




ربوة = تلة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

متخلف ولا مش متخلف
 
 احكم انت
 
 كلمة قادش قولت ايه
 




هو انت معترض ان قادش يعنى القدس

امال ترجمة ايه دى يا احول يا ابن الاحول
فقال جاء الرب من سيناء و اشرق لهم من سعير و تلالا من جبال                  فاران و اتى من ربوات القدس و عن يمينه نار شريعة لهم


دا انت لاسع خالص الترجمة قدامه بالعربية وبيشتم انت دماخك مهوية يالا



يا مختلف قادش دى صفة لاى شئ مقدس اى شئ مقدس مش مدينة

مفيش حاجة اسمها عشرات الالاف مدينة قادش 

دا انت دماخك مفلسعة

أنقر للتوسيع...

دى صفة مش مدينة 
 
  طيب انا قدمت دليلى اة
 




ودعونا نساله احنا هو ايه علاقة اورشليم بالموضوع
مصيبة تكون مفكر ان القدس هو اورشليم
القدس holy مش مكان دى صفة قداسة فاتى لنا هذا المتخلف ليظن ان كلمة القدس تعنى مدينة اورشليم 

تعالوا نستعرض معنى الكلمة من القواميس


أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *קֹ֫דֶשׁS6944 TWOT1990a GK7731469 n.m. apartness, sacredness
> * *.
> * *Brown, Francis ;  Driver, Samuel Rolles ;   Briggs, Charles Augustus: Enhanced Brown-Driver-Briggs Hebrew and English Lexicon. electronic ed. Oak Harbor, WA : Logos Research Systems, 2000, S. 871
> *​* قاموس اخر
> ...


*هل هو اقتبس حرف واحد من اللى انا كتبته ورد عليه؟؟؟

القواميس بتقول انها بتتطلق على اى شئ مقدس وليس مكان معين

تفاسير العلماء قالت ان النص الماسورى بيقول بمجئ الرب بصحبة القديسين وليس من مكان 

هل انت رديت على كلمة واحدة قولتها 

مش قولتلك بدل المرة الف ترديد الاكاذيب مش هيحلولها لحقيقة

طيب تعالى نشوف كيف يكذب النصرانى الكافر الاهبل





بعظمة لسانك يا نصراني أعترفتَ أيضا  بأن :

  اقتباس
قادش = القدس 




أنقر للتوسيع...

تعالى نشوف كلامى





هو انت معترض ان قادش يعنى القدس

امال ترجمة ايه دى يا احول يا ابن الاحول
فقال جاء الرب من سيناء و اشرق لهم من سعير و تلالا من جبال                  فاران و اتى من ربوات القدس و عن يمينه نار شريعة لهم


دا انت لاسع خالص الترجمة قدامه بالعربية وبيشتم انت دماخك مهوية يالا



يا مختلف قادش دى صفة لاى شئ مقدس اى شئ مقدس مش مدينة

مفيش حاجة اسمها عشرات الالاف مدينة قادش

أنقر للتوسيع...

نكمل

 بيقول الوثنى حفيد الوثنين





قادش تطلع إيه ؟؟؟

قادش = القدس ( أورشليم )

المصدر :

كتاب :

From the Exodus to King Akhnaton

أنقر للتوسيع...

طيب والمصحف انا ما معترض الكلمة الىل فى التثنية هى קֹ֑דֶשׁ ودا اللى احنا بنتكلم عليها 

اما مكان " قادش " زى ما ورد فى سفر العدد على سبيل المثال

ثمَّ ارْتَحَلُوا مِنْ قَادَشَ وَنَزَلُوا فِي جَبَلِ هُورٍ فِي طَرَفِ أَرْضِ أَدُومَ.والكلمة المستخدمة فى العبرية هى קָדֵשׁ


افهم ليه انت بتجادل فى حاجات مش محتاجة جدال

وفى النهاية عايز اعرف هو الجدال العقيم المتخلف دا وصلنا ايه فى النهاية لشئ يفيد موضوعنا غير تضييع الوقت مع متخلف زيك





هي فين  - في الترجمة أعلاه -  الكلمة اللي نقدر نفهم منها معنى شريعة من نار  ؟؟؟؟
( شريعة من نار التي أقحمت عنوة في كتابك المقدس ) ؟؟؟

شاور لي عليها لو سمحت ...!

أنقر للتوسيع...

دا مش ترجمة حرفية للنص دا ادخل اليه تعديل فى تشكيل الكلمة هتقرا الكلام فى سلسة كتب wbc

ومتدورش ورايا لانك مش هتلاقيه على النت


**The translation “from his southland to the mountain slopes for them” is that of D. N. Freedman, who repoints MT אֵשׁדָּת as אֲשֵׁדֹת, “mountain slopes” 
* *)
* *Christensen, Duane L.: Word Biblical Commentary  : Deuteronomy 21:10-34:12. Dallas : Word, Incorporated, 2002 (Word Biblical Commentary 6B), S. 836
*​*




القصد من الموضوع هو إثبات كون أمة الإسلام هي الأمة الوحيدة الموحدة عبر التاريخ ،،

أنقر للتوسيع...

طيب ما احنا مستنين نص واحد منك يقول بعبادة اله اخر غير يهوه وبقالك 4 شهور مش عارف تجيبه

عبادة اله واحد عرفه الحنفاء اللى كان بيقعد معاهم ابن امنة فى الغار ابقى راجع كتاب المفصل فى تاريخ العرب واقرا عن الحنفاء

اقرا كتاب تاريخ اليهودية فى جزيرة العرب واعرف ازاى اليهود كانوا بيكلموا العرب عن الاله الواحد

اخناتون وحد الاله بس كان الشمس

وانت وحدت الاله بس برضة وثنى بتعبد معبود قريش 

فى دستور الهى " ليهوه الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد "

ونتحدى اى وثنى قريشى يقدر يثبت عكس ان اول من نادى بوحدانية الرب الاله هم العبرانين 





اليهود قالوا عزير ابن الله

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
والرد الاسلامى العبيط يتلخص فى ان عزير هو عزرا وعزرا هو ابن الله بس متلاقيش فى كتب اليهود الكلام دا علشان دول فئة اندثرت 

بزمة امك دا كلام يرضى عيل بشخة

محمد بتاعك قال ان ربنا هيجيب اليهود وهيقلهم عبدوا مين هيقولوا عزير ابن الله هيقلهم كدابين الله مخدش مزة ولا ولد

فيه فى تاريخ اليهود كله انسان يهودى قال ان الله اتخذ صاحبة وجاب منها ولد اسمه عزرا دعى ابن الله وعبدوه اليهود

شوف يا كابتن لما تقف على شعر رجليك مش هتلاقى





النصارى قالوا  مريم العذراء زوجة الربّ

أنقر للتوسيع...

هفتح موضوع مخصص ليه علشان انفخك فيه براحتى





تعرف تثبت إن المسلمين قالوا يوما : فلان X ابن الله ، أو فلانة X  زوجة الله ،،


أنقر للتوسيع...


يا ابنى هو معبود وثنى اصلا راجع هنا 





هو أنا يا ابني اقتبست ليك حرف واحد من كلام آلان هوكر ده بيقول : أشيرا مش إلهة و مش زوجة معبودكم يهوه؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

ما هو دا الغباء انت جايب كلام مدون على الانترنت بيقتبس جزء اتقال فى برنامج تلفزيونى وبيرد عليه

تقوم انت جايبلى الجزء اللى هو بيرد عليه وبيثبت عدم منطقيته وتستشهد بيه تبىق متخلف ولالا





يعني يا نصراني أنا لمّا أقتبس نصوص من كتابك المقدس أبين ليكم من خلالها فساد عقيدتكم أبئى مؤمن بكلّ حرف فيه ؟؟؟
مالكم كيف تحكمون ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ايه علاقة الكلام دا بالموضوع انت مدرك انك متخلف 

هو انا بقولك انت مؤمن بكلام الولية اللى انت استشهدت بيها ولا بقولك انت جايب كلام واحدة من مدونة شخص اخر بيرد عليها

بالظبط زى واحد بيقتبس كلامك من موضوعى اللى برد فيه عليك

يبقى متخلف





بالنسبة " للإفتراضات الوهمية " اللي جنابك بتتكلّم عنها ،
محطتش ليه  روابط المواقع اليهودية اللي بتأكّد كلامي ؟؟
أنا عارف كويس إنك أجبن من أن تفعل !

أنقر للتوسيع...

فين معلش اللى اكد كلامك 
وفى حاجة اسمها روابط يهودية
يعنى ايه روابط يهودية ؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو قاموس براون رابط يهودى ؟؟؟

احيييييييه احيه على العرب المتخلفين 

انت جايب لينك متجمع فيه استشهادات من سترونج وبراون وغيره ومنهم واحد مكتوب فيه المعنى " غير مؤكد " يبقى ازاى دا تاكيد على ان الكلمة كانت اشيرا واتغيرت

فهمونى يا ارباب العقول اين يقطن هذا المعتوه 






ياريت بالمرّة يا باشا تحط لينا روابط المواقع اللي جنابك بتقتبس منها عشان نتأكد وراك براحتنا ،،،

أنقر للتوسيع...

مانا عارف ان بقالك 4 شهور قاعد تتدور على جوجل انا بجيب الكلام دا منين هتموت وتعرف

يا كابتن دا مش روابط دى كتب ودا برنامج اصلا " الليبرونكس " اى مرجع بنزله هتلاقى مكتوب تحت الاقتباس اسم الكتاب

متتعبش نفسك كتير وتدور انا بجيب الكلام دا منين  

وبالنسبة للصلاة ملكش فيه يا وثنى اصحابى وانا حر معاهم 

عالم حكاكة زى رسولها صحيح

ونختم قولنا هذا ونقول استفدت ايه غير انك زودت فضايحك وخلتنى امرمط بكرامك رسولك الارض علشان تحترم نفسك

*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*الموضوع بتاع مريم العذراء انا بكتبه وهخلصه وبعدين انزله على حسب وقتى انا بكتبه فى القسم الخاص وابتديته امبارح منغير ما ترد ولا نيلة انا قريته وقولت استحالة اسيب المعتوه دا يهبل منغير ما البه علقة محترمة
**



*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## apostle.paul (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*جزئية صغيرة هو اقتبس الكلام دا وهتلاقيه على الانترنت من قاموس سميث*
*It is probable that the term "Kadesh," though applied to signify a  "city," yet had also a wider application to a region in which  Kadesh-meribah certainly

**اقراه هنا*
*
وقالى قادش مدينة مدينة مدينة يا داكطور

واعطى القاموس مثال ما هو فى سفر التكوين

*
*ثم رجعوا و جاءوا الى عين مشفاط التي هي قادش و ضربوا كل                  بلاد العمالقة و ايضا الاموريين الساكنين في حصون تامار

طيب النص الحالى يترجم لمكان ؟؟؟؟؟

انا وضعت ليك تعليقات NET BIBLE
هتلاقيها فى نفس الموقع

علشان تترجم النص  مريبة قادش " كمكان " هتعمل تغيير صغير للنص العبرى فبدلا من **merivvot qodesh تقرا 
mimrivat qadesh

وساعتها النص يترجم اتى من مريبة قادش " مكان محدد "

زى نص التثنية **لأَنَّكُمَا خُنْتُمَانِي فِي وَسَطِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  عِنْدَ مَاءِ مَرِيبَةِ قَادَشَ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ صِينٍ، إِذْ لَمْ  تُقَدِّسَانِي فِي وَسَطِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ.

لكن النص الماسورى الحالى بدون تعديلات يترجم " اتى مع الالالوف من الملائكة
**However, the language of holy war in the immediate context favors the  reading of the MT, which views the Lord as accompanied by angelic hosts

**يعنى النص الحالى لا يقول فى الجزء الاخير انه اتى من مكان محدد لكن مصحوبا بقديسين *​*
**هيسيب كل دا بجهله ويقولى قادش دى مدينة يا داكطور *​.​


----------



## apostle.paul (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*وعلشان ننهى المسخرة والمهزلة دى هقدم شاهد نصى فى تعليقات الراباى اسماعيل " بيرجع للقرن الثانى الميلادى " عن نص التثنية

تعريف باهمية الكتاب
*واحدة من المختارات الكلاسيكية لتفاسير رابوات اليهود لسفر الخروج ومن المصادر المبكرة لنا فى المدراش
*The Mekhilta de-Rabbi Ishmael is the classic anthology of early rabbinic interpretations of the Book of Exodus and one of our earliest sources for midrashhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 *​ http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1


*الحكماء الذين سجلت ارائهم فيها تتبع طائفة Tannaim وهو رابوات عاشوا فى عصور مبكرة قبل اكتمال المشناة فى سنة 220
**The sages whose opinions are recorded in the Mekhilta are all Tannaim—that is, early rabbis who lived in the first two centuries C.E., before the completion of the great law code of early Judaism, the Mishnah, in 220 
C.E*​

*نص التثنية هو كالاتى*​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1


*” And what helped them to escape? “On their right hand, and on their left.” “On their right hand,” suggests the merit of the Torah which they were destined to receive, as it is said: “At His right hand was a fiery law unto them” (Deut. 33:2). http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Lauterbach, Jacob Zallel: Mekilta de-Rabbi Ishmael. New ed. Philadelphia, Pa : Jewish Publication Society, 2004, S. 163*
​ *
من كتاب تراثى اخر للراباى *_*Shimon Bar Yohai*_
التعريف بالكتاب 
*The Mekhilta de-Rabbi Shimon b. Yoḥai﻿1﻿ is an anthology of early Rabbinic traditions of interpretation (midrash) of the biblical Book of Exodus. The majority of the traditions it preserves were created during the tannaitic period of early Rabbinic Judaism (approximately 70–200 c.e.), although a portion of its material dates to the beginning of the subsequent amoraic period (approximately 200–500 **c.e*.). http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2​ *
*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2*


* نص التثنية*
*As it says in Scripture, “… lightning flashing at them from His right” (Deut. 33:2)http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*​ *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Nelson, W. David: Mekhilta de-Rabbi Shimon Bar Yohai. Philadelphia : Jewish Publication Society, 2006, S. 109


**واخيرا التلمود الاورشليمى نفسه *

*[X:1 A] R. Pineas in the name of R. Simeon b. Laqish: “The Torah which the Holy One, blessed be he, gave—[the hide on which it is written is] white fire.*​ *     “The letters with which it is engraved are black fire.*​*
[C]     “It is fire, surrounded with fire, engraved out of fire, and set in fire.​ [D]     “ ‘With flaming fire at his right hand’ ” (Deut. 33:2).​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn3​ 


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref3Neusner, Jacob: The Jerusalem Talmud: A Translation and Commentary. Peabody, Massachusetts : Hendrickson Publishers, 2008, S. Sheqalim 6:1
​ 

نجيب مين تانى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​*


*​


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*يرفع ...... كل ما انزقه يزيد فى تدليسه الى انه سينهى فى النهاية بانه يلبس طرحة ويقعد جنب امه يقمع بامية
*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*اولا زى ما قلت من البداية الموضوع منتهى بالمشاركات الاصلية فى الموضوع وكل ما بعد ذلك هو هرتلة نصرانى مسلم لا يندرج تحت باب لا علم ولا غيره هو يندرج تحت باب تخلف العرب النصارى

المهم 99.5 مما قولنا لم يجيب عليه فى الاساس + ان اللى اقتبسه مردش عليه دا مفهموش اصلا

يعنى جاهل وفاشل + غبى 

لما سالته فين النص اللى بيقول فى التوارة بوصية تمجيد اشيرا او دعوة عبادتها او غيره 

وللمرة المليون و واحد ينزلى نص التوارة الاتى
**



الظاهر إنك أعمى يادكتور ،،
طلبت نص عبري بيقول : اليهود وضعو أشيرا بجانب مذبح يهوه ،
وجبنالك ، أهو هعلّم لك عليها بالأحمر و هكتبهالك بالبنط العريض كمان ،

 לֹא־תִטַּע לְ אֲשֵׁרָה כָּל־עֵץ אֵצֶל מִזְבַּח יְהוָה אֱלֹהֶי אֲשֶׁר תַּעֲשֶׂה־לָּ ס

أنقر للتوسيع...

** 
تمام يعنى المفروض النص بيقول ايه " ضعوا اشيرا بجانب مذبح الرب تكريما لها "

وساعتها نهلل الله اكبر الحقوا اليهود الكفرة بيؤمنوا باشيرا وبيضعهوا جنب مذبح الرب

بس الحقيقى اعزائى القراء صديقنا الفاشل معملش على كلمة لالالالالا بالعبرية " لو " לֹֽא

يعنى اول كلمة فى النص بيقول " لالالالالالالالالا "

לֹֽא־תִטַּ֥ע לְךָ֛ אֲשֵׁרָ֖ה כָּל־עֵ֑ץ אֵ֗צֶל מִזְבַּ֛ח יְהוָ֥ה אֱלֹהֶ֖יךָ אֲשֶׁ֥ר תַּעֲשֶׂה־לָּֽךְ׃    ס
 
 فلماذا طفلنا المعوق علم على جملة "  جنب مذبح الرب " ولم يعلم على كلمة " لا "
 
 لان النص مبيقلش عن وضع لكنه وصية لمنع وضعها بجانب مذبح الرب
 
 فما علاقة هذا الكلام بسؤالنا
 
 هو نفسه لا يعرف لكنه لا يملك ما يقوله وكما قلت لك قبلا تكرار الاكاذيب النصرانية لن يحولها لحقيقة

وفشل صديقنا فى تقديم نص يؤيد يدعو لعبادة اشيرا فى الكتاب المقدس


النقطة التانية

لما سالته فى النص اللى هو جابه من اخبار الايام بترجمة انجليزى وسالته سؤال

اكتبلى ما يقابل فى العبرية كلمة goddess 

المفروض تكون الاجابة كالاتى

الكلمة فى العبرية هى كذا
مش موجود فى العبرية الكلمة دى دى زيادة من المؤلف

دا المفروض الناس العاقلة تعمل كدا 

بس لاقيت هذا المعتوه قال كلام لا علاقة له بالموضوع

*


> *يعني في الآخر أشيرا طلعت مذكورة في كتابك المقدّس كإلهة ،،
> صباح الفلّ يا دكترة ،،*


*ولا اعرف ما علاقة هذا الكلام بالسؤال

فسؤالى بيقول فين فى النص العبرى الاقى كلمة goddess

فقالى يعنى الكلمة موجودة

فى حد عاقل يعرف يركب السؤال على تعليقه؟

انه العته النصرانى الشديد

المهم قال ايه كمان





تزوير و تحريف يعني ؟؟؟
شكرا على تعاونكم  ...

ملوك 1 ، 15 :  13  Amplified Bible 

13 Also  Maacah his mother he removed from being queen mother, because she had  an image made for [the goddess] Asherah. Asa destroyed her image,  burning it by the brook Kidron

مش ده برضه كلام معبودك ، كتبه واحد مسوق بالروح القُدُس ؟؟؟
مش حضراتكم بتقولو : 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**نفهم من اجابتك انك فشلت فى تحديد الكلمة العبرية وعرفت وتيقنت انها ليست من متن النص العبرى الاصلى
 
 وقال صديقنا انه تزوير ولا يعرف صيدقنا ان قرانه لما المترجمين بيتكسفوا يترجموا اى كلمة وسخة فيه بيلجأوا للاقواس للتدليس على غير المتكلمين بالعربية
 
 على سبيل المثال
 
 فى نص " نفخنا فيه من روحنا "
 
 المفروض يترخم breath in it فيفهم القارئ غير المسلم ان رابونا نفخ فى فرج مريم لكن المترجمين المسلمين تحاشوا النقطة ودلسوا ووضعوا تفسيراتهم فى النص فكتبوا بين قوسين the body لكى يتحاشوا فكرة النفخ فى فرج مريم
 
 
 اذن شكرا على حسن تعاونك انت باثباتك بالتحريف المتعمد للنص باضاة كلمات ليست فيه لازالة بلاوى القران

**And Mary the daughter of  Imran, who guarded her CHASTITY; and We breathed into (her BODY) of Our spirit


**نرجع لسؤالنا هل يوجد كلمة goddess فى النص العبرى ؟

*


> أمال يا باشا جنابك عايز النص العبري ليه لما كل الشواهد اللي أنت جبتها  بتقول :
> أشيرا كانت توضع بجوار المذبح (  *near the altar * ) ؟؟؟
> أمّا ناس غريبة بشكل ...!!!!!؟؟؟؟


ما يمكن انت اللى متخلف مش احنا اللى ناس غريبة

*النص اللى اقتبسه وعلق علهي هو كالاتى
**نت بايبل اللى قايم عليها 32 عالم من علماء الكتاب المقدس كتب اشيرا وشرح الكلمة*
*You must not plant any kind of tree as a sacred Asherah pole near the altarof the LORD your God which you build for yourself​*​*فهل سيادتك اصبت بالعمى لكى لا ترى بداية النص لكى تقول



كل الشواهد اللي أنت جبتها  بتقول : 
أشيرا كانت توضع بجوار المذبح

أنقر للتوسيع...

ويستمر فى تدليسه بقوله





اللي قلناه هنعيده ؟؟؟
مانا قلت لك قبل كده إنو تحريف مع سبق الإصرار و الترصد .


أنقر للتوسيع...

ماهو دا السؤال انا نزلت عشر ترجمات انجليزية منهم اكبر ترجمة انجليزية متداولة فى العالم كينج جيمس وكتبوا تعريف كلمة اشيرا وليس الكلمة بحروف انجليزية فهل كلهم محرفين وسيادتك اللى بشخة اللى اكتشفتها 

طيب لما جبتلى موقع منتن شبهك وعلمتلى على كلمة proper noun وكتب " فاهم يعنى ايه يا داكطور يعنى مبتتجرمش وقولتلك فين كلمة " مبتتجرمش " عملت فيها من بنها 

لييييييييييييييييييه ؟ ليه يا حبيبى مصمم كل شوية انزل رزع على قفاك وتسمع صوت الكف

ليه مصمم تهزق اللى جابتك معاك

طيب هو مش مريم اسم علم وعيسى اسم علم ترجمتوها ليه ل mary و jesus فى ترجمات القران وليه حولتوا عزير ل عزرا فى ترجمات القران

يبقى تحريف مع سبق الاصرار والترصد



ويستمر طفلنا العبيط فى عبطه وبيقول

لما سالته هل تابوت العهد ضد الوصية التانية قالى




نعم

أنقر للتوسيع...

ويصمم طفلنا العزيز على السك على القفا 

فالقران يقرر بكرامة التابوت ويجلعه من بقية ال موسى وال هارون وتحمله الملائكة وفيه سكينة والاهبل ابن الاهبل بيقولك اى هى وثنية

راجع لا عبيط موضوع استاذك

اذن كاتب القران اهبل لما يكرم تابوت العهد وانت تقول وثن 

وطالما القران كرم تابوت العهد وجعله فى المكانة دى وفى نفس الوقت التوارة بتقول لا تصنع لك تمثال والله امر موسى بصناعة تابوت العهد اذن الوصية الثانية ليست ضد الفن التصويرى لكن ضد تاليه الاصنام




إسم الله عليك ،،
أهو إنت قلتها بعظمة لسانك : تماااااااثيل .
الجواب : نعم ،
ومستعدّ أبصم ليك بالعشرة لو عايز ،،
مش ده وصية معبودك :
((  لا تصنع لك تمثالا منحوتا ولا صورة ما مّما في السماء من 
  فوق وما في الارض من تحت وما في الماء من تحت الارض   ))


أنقر للتوسيع...

لا انت متبصمش انا اللى ببصم بالعشرة على قفاك

المهم الوصية بتقول لا تصنع ولا تجسد لهم 

وهما صنعوا تابوت العهد

اذن الوصةي اليهودية ليست ضد الفن لكنها ضد تاليه الاصنام 

لو عندك اعتراض الهى على تابوت العهد فتقدم بهي معندكش حط الصرمة فى بقك واقعد ساكت





نعم ، مادام الهيكل مليانتماثيل الشاروبيم .

إيه رأيك لو قلت ليك إن تابوت العهد مستوحى من الفراعنة الوثنيين ؟؟؟
وكذلك الشاروبيم

أنقر للتوسيع...

تبقى انت وثنى لان التابوت مذكور فى القران انه الهى وانت بتقول وثنى يبقى معبودك المأنتخ على عرش وثنى

مانا بقولك زنقك فى الحيط ونازل ضرب فيك

طيب الكتاب بيقول موسى صنع خيمة الاجتماع وما فيها على مثال ايه

نقرا فى سفر العبرانين

الَّذِينَ يَخْدِمُونَ شِبْهَ السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ  وَظِلَّهَا، كَمَا أُوحِيَ إِلَى مُوسَى وَهُوَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَصْنَعَ  الْمَسْكَنَ. لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: «انْظُرْ أَنْ تَصْنَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَسَبَ الْمِثَالِ الَّذِي أُظْهِرَ لَكَ فِي الْجَبَلِ

فكل ما صنعه موسى كان شبه السماويات اللى راها فى الجبل
فالىل اظهر له السماء وصنع اشباه السماء الحقيقة

المهم هو اقتبس اى صورة من اى موقع عبيط ويروح منزلها مع انه من الواجب عليه يرد على الصورة مش يتبناها لانها ضد ما يعلم قرانه بس الحقد الاسود من نصارى مكة اعمى عيونهم

دى صورة التابوت اللى هو حطه بس مش صورة منقولة عنه دا الرسم نفسه اللى فى المعبد

**






**الرسم دا موجود فى مقبرة فى الاقصر فى مقبرة سميس الثالث 
**Images  on Egyptian Temples and Shrines -- "Especially" at Medinet Habu, *​  Ramesses  III Mortuary Temple​* ولاجل حظه المهبب فولاية رمسيس الثالث كانت بعد خروج بنى اسرائيل من مصر والتيه فى البرية باكتر من 250 سنة

اهو اى كلام يملى بيه صفحات 

المهم تيجى انت اديك على قفاك قفا محترم

هل تعلم انت ان الحج والعمرة للكعبة بجمبع الطقوس الحالية هى من مخلفات قريش الوثنية

**





**المصيبة الزرقا انه حاطط صورة مكتوب تحطتها isis funerary box  معرفش مفيش حد ترجمله الكلمة دى قبل ما يحط الصورة ومشاورلى على كائنين مجنحين على اساس انهم ملايكة

انه انسان قمة فى التخلف والعته الرسمى

وهعقدلك مقارنة بسيطة بين التصميمين لتبيان جهل هذا النصرانى الفاشل

الكروبان اللى فوق التابوت بيمثلوا حضرة الله وسكنى الله الذى لا يدنى منه وصوت الله المنبعث من بينهما 

فى سفر صموئيل

فارسل الشعب الى شيلوه و حملوا من هناك تابوت عهد رب الجنود                  الجالس على الكروبيم و كان هناك ابنا عالي حفني و فينحاس مع تابوت                  عهد الله 


لما دخل موسى الى خيمة الاجتماع ليتكلم معه كان يسمع الصوت                  يكلمه من على الغطاء الذي على تابوت الشهادة من بين الكروبين فكلمه                  

دا بالنسبة لتابوت العهد

ندخل بقة للكائنات المجنحة فى مصر القديمة







**دا موقع للمصريات  بيتكلم عن الكائنات المجحة وماذا تمثل فى الحضارة المصرية
انه من الممكن ان نثبت ان المصريين القدماء كانوا يعتقدوا بحيازة الروح على سبيل المثال فالمصريين كانوا لديهم اسما للروح هو " با " المصور كانسان براس طير وياتى هذا من امتلاك الطيور لقوة لا يمتلكها الانسان كالطيران لذلك مثبت ان المصريين اخذوا من الطير فكرة الروح المجنح او الاله المجنح على اساس انهم يقدروا ان يحلقوا بالطيران لعالم الالهه وبعض الكائنات المجنحة الاخرى كالخنفساء مرتبطة باشراق الشمس واعادة الولادة باعتبار ان الشمس صورة نجمية كلية الوجود تتدل على الحياة
**It is possible to prove that the Ancient Egyptians believed in the possession of a "soul" or animism.  For example,                      the Ancient Egyptians had a name for "soul" (the ba),  which  artists depicted as a human-headed bird. The association                      of a bird to the soul is rather interesting in  that, to the Ancient Egyptians, birds had a magical power that humans  did not:                      flight.  It has also been in very recent times that  humans have been obsessed with flight:  the Wright Brothers and                      others like them, for example.  To the Egyptian,  the ability of flight allowed birds to soar as high as the realm of the  gods. It is              evident that, from the bird, the Egyptians developed the notion  of the "winged spirit" or "winged god," thus the appropriateness of                      the place of the ba in Egyptian religion.   Other winged creatures appearing in Egyptian religion include the  scarab,                      the beetle connected with the rising sun and  rebirth; the sun, an astral and ubiquitous image that signified life,  among other                      things; and the falcon, a bird of prey whose image  personified Ra, Hewer, Horus, and Horus of Edfu



**قولى ما علاقة وجود كائنات مجنحة تمثل الروح البشرية فوق صندوق جنائزى 

وبني الكاروبيم حامل العرش الالهى وممثل الحضرة الالهية فى تابوت عهد الرب



المهم ان الواد العبيط دا بيقول ايه.                      

*


> *انا عارف كويس يا دفعة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*لا حطتها يا ضنايا وبحط كل كلمة عبيطة وبرد عليها

الدور والباقى عليك يا فاشل ياللى مبتقتبس كلمة واحدة بكتبها وترد عليها

يتبع .......*​


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*العلقة العاشرة

بيقول المأسوف على شبابه

*


> bonus من عندي ،،
> ياريت تحط  الصورة ديه كمان ،،
> واحد يهودي ساجد لتابوت العهد ،،


*طيب المفروض ان اى صورة توضيحية يكون ليها اساس كتابى

والكتاب قال ان يشوع خر امام التابوت وصلى للرب الاله وقال
**فَمَزَّقَ يَشُوعُ ثِيَابَهُ وَسَقَطَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ إِلَى الأَرْضِ أَمَامَ تَابُوتِ الرَّبِّ إِلَى الْمَسَاءِ، هُوَ وَشُيُوخُ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَوَضَعُوا تُرَابًا عَلَى رُؤُوسِهِمْ.
** وَقَالَ يَشُوعُ: «آهِ يَا سَيِّدُ الرَّبُّ! لِمَاذَا عَبَّرْتَ هذَا  الشَّعْبَ الأُرْدُنَّ تَعْبِيرًا لِكَيْ تَدْفَعَنَا إِلَى يَدِ  الأَمُورِيِّينَ لِيُبِيدُونَا؟ لَيْتَنَا ارْتَضَيْنَا وَسَكَنَّا فِي  عَبْرِ الأُرْدُنِّ.

لان الجاهل لا يفهم ان التابوت فى قدس الاقداس يمثل حضور الله وسط شعبه وسجودهم امام التابوت هو سجود ليهوه القدير ويكلموه من خلال حضوره فى وسطهم 

زى الكاهن المسيحى اللى بيكهن امام الله وبيسجد امام مذبح الرب 

هو مش بيسجد لمذبح الرب هو بيسجد امام مذبح الرب لان المذبح عليه يحضر المسيح فى الافخارستيا 

فكلاهما هو حضور الرب وسط شعبه 

فلماذا انت جاهل بكل هذا الجهل

*


> أنبياء كثر افترى عليهم اليهود  زاعمين بانهم عبدوا الاصنام :
> 
> فَذَهَبَ سُلَيْمَانُ وَرَاءَ عَشْتُورَثَ إِلهَةِ الصِّيدُونِيِّينَ، وَمَلْكُومَ رِجْسِ الْعَمُّونِيِّينَ.
> وَعَمِلَ سُلَيْمَانُ الشَّرَّ فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ، وَلَمْ يَتْبَعِ الرَّبَّ تَمَامًا كَدَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ.
> ...



انا مش معترض وموافق لكن مشكلتى ليست فى اى ممارسة وثنية يفعلها اى شخص " بالرغم من توبة سليمان الملك "
*
قضيتى هى تدليسك على البقر اللى عندك وايهامك ليهم بان هناك دعوة لعبادة اشيرا فى الكتاب المقدس

والقضية دى منتهية من اول مشاركة لان الدستور الالهى بيقولى " الرب الهنا رب واحد " واى شخص انغمس فى اى عبادات وثنية فهو شئ يخصه ويدان عليه اما انا فضيتى هو تعليم الله فى كلمته اللى بقالى 5 شهور ماشى وراك ببالشبشب لغاية ما تعبت من ضربك اسالك فين ام النص اللى قولت هتجيبه

ثالثا انا رديت على الصورة العبيطة اللى انت جايبها وانت برضة مش عايز تعترف بان حمار

وسؤالى كان هل تابوت العهد ضد الوصية الثانية وكل تصميم الهيكل ؟

انا لا دخل لى برائيك فانت وثنى تعبد معبود قريش وتسجد تجاه قبلة المشركين وتحج لكعبة الانجاس كفرة قريش فانت مؤمن بدين انجاس قريش بكل طقوسه 

انا بسال على رائ الكتاب المقدس

هل لديك نص كتابى يقول بان صناعة تابوت العهد وتصميم الهيكل هو ضد الوصية الثانية 

**وهو صور جزء من مقالة على موقع كلمة الحياة الروستانتى بيهاجم فيه عقائد الكاثوليك لكاتب معرفوش بدون مراجع وبدون اى مصدر وهذا هو شيمة هذا المعتوه هو العبث على الشبكة لتسول اى كلمة تغطى ردوده العبيطة الاعبط من قران حمادة


*
*وانا هقتبس منه جزء
مهما يكن قصدك ونية قلبك من الانحناء قليلاً أمام التماثيل أو الركوع لها،  فإن هذا العمل خطية عظيمة، لأن يناقض إرادة الله. والصليب هو تمثال، هو  صنم، والله يمنع السجود أمامه. كما وقال: "لئلا تفسدوا وتعملوا لأنفسكم  تمثالاً منحوتاً، صورة مثال ما، شبه ذكر أو أنثى" (تثنية 4: 16). وأيضاً  "أنا الرب هذا اسمي، ومجدي لا أعطيه لآخر، ولا تسبيحي للمنحوتات" (أشعيا  42: 8). وفي نفس السفر إصحاح 44 وعدد 9 يقول "الذين يصورون صنماً كلهم باطل  مشتهياتهم لا تنفع، وشهودهم هي. لا تبصر ولا تعرف حتى تخزى" ثم في أسفار  أخرى يقول: "لا تصنعوا لكم أوثاناً، ولا تقيموا لكم تمثالاً منحوتاً أو  نصباً، ولا تجعلوا في أرضكم حجراً مصوراً لتسجدوا له. لأني أنا الرب إلهكم"  (لاويين 26: 1).*

*والكاتب المجهول كمان هو عبيط لانه اقر ان الايقونات والصليب فى الكنيسة لا يعبدوا واقر ايضا ان نيتنا ليس عبادتها لكن فى النهاية قال الصليب وثن وانتوا نيتكوا مش صافية 

طيب بالنسبة لتعليم الرسل انفسهم
**
**وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَتِي، فَحَاشَا لِي أَنْ أَفْتَخِرَ إِلاَّ بِصَلِيبِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بِهِ قَدْ صُلِبَ الْعَالَمُ لِي وَأَنَا لِلْعَالَمِ.** 
نيتهم برضة مش صافية وهو بيفتخر بصليب المسيح

المهم لما جبلى صورة من كاتدرائية سان بيتر وقالى اشيرا وجبتله الموقع اللى هو جابه والصورة منها وقومت جبت الصورة كلها ووصفها الهندسى بالتفصيل ساب كل دا ابن العبيطة بيقولى

*


> شكرا على تعاونكم ،،
> صورة لهذا المذبح ،
> بجانبه 4 أعمدة / سواري تمثل أصنام أشيرا ،،


* 
انا شايف اربع عموايد منين بقة انت جبت بيمثلوا اشيرا

المهندس اللى عمل الكاتدرائية ابن خالتك يعنى وبعتلك جواب بيقولك العواميد دى بتمثل ايه

انت مقتنع بنفسك

*


> "المصطلح " اللي هو إيه يعني ؟؟
> 
> قصدك : worship
> 
> إنت خايف و مكسوف تكتبه و الا إيييه ؟؟؟


*اذهب  اعضض بهن ابيك

طيب تعالى تانى نشوف انا كتبت ايه*



> مُنحت للعذراء مكانة مستقلة و درجة أكثر رفعة من باقي القدّيسين ، العبادة ( worship ) المخصصة لها تُسمّى  hyperdulia ... !! *طيب ايه علاقة الموضوع دا بموضوع اشيرا
> 
> هفترض معاك وهمشى مع المجنون انهم بيعبدوا العذراء كاله
> 
> ...


*
ازاى مكتبتهاش وانا مقتبس كلامك بالحرف

ليه انت مبتقتبس كلامى وترد عليه

الاجابة لانك متعرفش لان ولا عشر من زى رسولك العرة *

يتبع .............


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*المهم ندخل على اشيرا تانى كفاية تشتيت

بيقول ايه

*


> أصنام و تماثيل أشيرا اتخذت أشكال مختلفة ،
> 
> 1- أصنام من حجر كالتي في الصورة
> 2- سواري من خشب شجر كما هو مذكور في كتابك المقدس
> ...



*احييييييييييييييييييييه*

*يا ابن المتخلفة هو تمثال اشيرا wooden pole تمثال خشبى*
*
يعجبنى اوى فى البتاع العبيط دا انه بيشرح وواثق اوى من نفسه وواحد اتنين 

واحد اتنين مين يا متخلف هو فين مراجعك يا تافه يا ابن التافه

اجيب انا مراجعى

كتاب الحياة فى اسرائيل الكتابية ل لورنس ستيجر وفيليب كينج
*










*بالنسبة لمعنى " his asherah " فاما انه يرمز لالهه الكنعانية اشيرا و رمز عبادتها الخشبى او معبدها ومن غير المحتمل ان يشير الى الالهه اشيرا الكنعانية من الواضح ان المقصود بيها هو التمثال الخشبى

يعنى من الاخر اشيرا لا تشير فى الكتاب للالهه اشيرا كالهه كنعانية ولكنها تشير لتمثال الخشبى الذى يشير اليها

الجهل رقم مليار

*


> 3- اليهود تفننوا صنعوا  أشيرا على شكل " مينوراه"


* 
ودا جهل وتخلف لان المينوراه بيتصنع من الدهب وكان فى خيمة الاجتماع اللى صنعها موسى وبعد كدا فى هيكل سليمان

وشرح تمصميها موجود فى سفر الخروج

*
*                 25: 31 و تصنع منارة من ذهب نقي عمل الخراطة تصنع المنارة قاعدتها                  و ساقها تكون كاساتها و عجرها و ازهارها منها *
*                 25: 32 و ست شعب خارجة من جانبيها من جانبها الواحد ثلاث شعب منارة                  و من جانبها الثاني ثلاث شعب منارة *
*                 25: 33 في الشعبة الواحدة ثلاث كاسات لوزية بعجرة و زهر و في                  الشعبة الثانية ثلاث كاسات لوزية بعجرة و زهر و هكذا الى الست                  الشعب الخارجة من المنارة *
*                 25: 34 و في المنارة اربع كاسات لوزية بعجرها و ازهارها                  *
*                 25: 35 و تحت الشعبتين منها عجرة و تحت الشعبتين منها عجرة و تحت                  الشعبتين منها عجرة الى الست الشعب الخارجة من المنارة * 
*                 25: 36 تكون عجرها و شعبها منها جميعها خراطة واحدة من ذهب نقي                 *
*                 25: 37 و تصنع سرجها سبعة فتصعد سرجها لتضيء الى مقابلها                  *
*                 25: 38 و ملاقطها و منافضها من ذهب نقي *
*                 25: 39 من وزنة ذهب نقي تصنع مع جميع هذه الاواني *
*                 25: 40 و انظر فاصنعها على مثالها الذي اظهر لك في الجبل 
*




*قال اليهود تفننوا فى صنع اشيرا على شكل مينوراه قال*


*اذا كان وصفها وازاى تتعمل موجودة فى توارة موسى*


*انت عبيط يلا*





> اهي صورة أشيرا ( سارية من خشب ) المكتشفه بسيناء


*ماهو دا موضوعنا يا اهبل*


*الجزء الاخير كوميدى طحن يعنى اكدلى انى بتكلم مع واحد من متحدى الاعاقة مع اعتذارى ليهم انى اشبههم بهذا المعتوه*


*العبيط ابن عايشة مصورى اللينك دا*
*وكاتب*


> أشيرا أصبحت توضع في المراقص و النوادي الليلية ،
> بل و البعض يقوم بسرقتها لتحلّ عليه بركة الإلهة أشيرا ،،


*يا اخى يكش يمارسوا معاها الجنس انا مال اهلى باشيرا ملعون ابوها على ابوك على ابو التخلف انا مال اهلى*

*المهم انهم بيقولوا انها وضعينها فى ملاهى ليلية كرمز للقوة 
*
*ولما شافتها مجموعة يهودية اتنرفزوا فعملوا ايه*
*ياما سرقوها فى الخباثة ياما كسروها*


*اموت واعرف ملة اللى جابك دا ايه*

*انت اخرك تشتغل بياع سبح فى الحسين 
*

*طلعت دينى بتخلفك*
​


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*وبعد لما خلص عزيزنا العزيز حتة الحشيش وراح غسلها وصلى ركعتين لاله قريش قالك ادخل على النت ادور على اى نيلة اكتبها بدل ما الداكطور نازل في ضرب على قفايا لغاية ما ورم واصل كل اللى بعمله قاعد اتنطط على الانترنت اشوف اى نيلة اكتبها

المفروض انسان كداب ابن ستين كدابة زيك لما يقول ان المسيحين بيقدسوا اشيرا وانا اقوله انت كداب ابن كدابة زى رسولك تقوم تقولى لا انا مش كداب الانجيل عندك بيقول كذا او الاباء بيقولوا كذا مش قاعد تجبلى صور من مواقع منتنة شبهك وشبه موقعك العبيط وانا اروح ادور وراك على المواقع العبيطة ويبقى دا دليل

يا ابنى احترم نفسك واتعلم بقة جتك القرف فى خلقتك

المهم ان عبيطنا الفاشل راح مصور اللينك دا

وهو عبارة انه بيسب وبيلعن فى ام الكاثوليك واللى جابوهم 

ورايح جايب كنيسة محطوط فيها تمثال للعدرا فوق عرق خشب وكاتب تمثال العدرا فوق عرق خشب او اشيرا

 وانا احب من وقعى دا اقوله احييييييييييييه عليك وعليه

المفروض انا بقة ارد على الدليل الفظيع الرهيب دا واثبت للقرائ انه عرق خشب ؟؟؟؟

شايفين الصورة يا جماعة دا عرق خشب ودل الدليل اللى جايبه اللطخ لاثبات تقديس اشيرا فى المسيحية 

عالم دماخها مهوى صحيح 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*ندخل على عزرا

*


> محطيتش الصورة  ليه عشان يتفرجوعليها زملاءك؟؟؟
> شكلك مرعوب من اللي هيحصل لو شافوها أصحابك .
> حط لي لينك الردّ ده لو ملكت الشجاعة ،


*اة انا مرعوب اوى خبينى يا ماما من الواد الفظيع دا

الصورة يا لطخ محطوطة من تلات شهور بتاريخ 14/7 وانا رديت عليها
*


> *وقد قولت لك ترجم ماهو مكتوب على النقش بدون زيادة وارينى اين قال النقش ان اشيرا زوجة يهوه
> 
> ولكنه لم يجد بل وقمة العته انه اتى لى باقتباس من كتاب مجهول يدعم ما اقوله
> وادى الصورة اللى هو جابها ومعلم عليها انا بالاحمر ما يؤكد كلامى ان هذا  يشير الى تمثال اشيرا الممثل لها الذى كان يوضع فى المعبد بجوار المذبح
> ...


*

بس انت لو دكر وكنت بتقتبس كلامى وترد علية كنت عرفت حموريتك بس هتبقى دكر لمين ورسولك كان بيحنى شعره وبيتكحل 

*


> إنت خايف ليه يا باشا ؟؟
> متحط فيديو عزرا + فيديو البروفيسورة و اترك الحكم للمتابع


*دا ايه البيض دا كله

جرا ايه ياله فى ايه انت حالف لتجبلى الضغط 

ما قولت سمعت الفيديو ومفهوش كلمة ليها علاقة بالموضوع اكتب اللى انت عايزه فى الفيديو وقولى ايه علاقته بالموضوع 

دا ايه كمية التخلف دا

*


> تدليس نصراني مفضوح
> ارجع لمشاركاتي السابقة وهتلاقيني قلت ليك :
> 
> اقتباس
> ...


*ماهو بعد لما اثبتلك ان كلمة ربوة يعنى عشر الالاف رجعت قولت مانا عارف المعنين وبعديها ب3 شهور راح كاتبلى ربوة = تلة 

متخلف



*


> بالنسبة لكلمة ربوة أنكرإن استطعتَ طبعا ان : ربوة = تلة  ،،


*وانا انكر ليه 

فهمنى انكر ليه

انكر ليه معنى انا مش عايزة ولا ليه علاقة بموضوعنا *
*النص بيقول جه مع عشرات الالاف تقولى انت تقدر تنكر ان معناها كمان تلة 

دا انت عيل خريان يللعن ابو غبائك 

*


> سبحان الله ،،
> هل تفاسير مسيحية  - على الهوى  - تلزمني ؟؟


* 


متنزرفزنيش بقة يا جدع ملعون دينك على دين اجدادك 

اجبله مراجع يقولى مليش فيه

مجبش يقولى تدليس

ابوكوا على المسا

هما هيدلسوا على شوية انجاس وثنين زيكوا مفكرينهم بيداروا بلاوى دينهم زيكوا 

*


> نصيحة : روح لعند أصحاب الموقع المسيحي ده و قولهم :
> 
> عرّيتونا ، فضحتونا امام المسلمين ....!


* 

شطورة حبيبة ماما
 قادش دى مكان فى الصحرا الكلمة فى التثنية معناها شئ مقدس

ونزلتلك المراجع وفرقتلك بين الكملتين ومقتبستش حرف واحد من اللى كتبته ترد عليه

اسمه ايه دا ؟

دى حاجة ودى حاجة تانية


*


> *متأكّد ؟؟
> ماذا تقول الموسوعة اليهودية في شأن أبناء الله  ؟؟؟؟
> *


*ايوة اسم الله عليك ابناء الله بيطلقوا على المؤمنين كجمع 

كلنا ابناء الله والقران نفسه قال " **وقالت اليهود والنصارى نحن ابناء الله واحباؤه "

وعزرا ونحميا واشعياء وزكريا وكل اللى انت عايزه وشعب اسرائيل كله بيسموا ابناء الله 

السؤال بقة هنا 

*


> *
> وصف إبن الله يُطلق على " المسيا "  كما يُطلق أيضا على القديسين ،
> *


*لا المسيح اطلق عليه .......... ابن الله
لما بيطلق على المؤمنين بيكون ........ ابناء الله

وفى فرق بين بنوة المسيح لله وبنوتنا لله

بنوة المسيح لله فى العهد القديم قال " انت ابنى انا اليوم ولدتك "

لكن بنوة المؤمنين " المولودين ليس من دم ولا من مشيئة جسد ولا من مشيئة رجل بل من الله ولدوا "

*


> *عزرا كان واحد من هؤلاء القديسين *


*ومعنديش اعتراض عزرا قديس لكن دا مش مقصود القران

القران طلع شخصيتين بالتحديد هما المسيح وعزير " دا ان تمشاينا انه عزرا " وقال كفروا لانهم قالوا ان عزير ابن الله والمسيح ابن الله

المسيح مفهوم لاننا مؤمنين ببنوته لله كابن وحيد كلمته الازلى

لكن اشمعنى عزرا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ هو من ابناء الله " جماعة المؤمنين " لكن مش ابن الله " عبده اليهود " **كنظير للمسيح فى الايمان المسيح*

*كفاية تدليس الحديث بيقول جاب اليهود وسالهم بتعبدوا مين قالوا عزير قالوا كدابين الله لم يتخذ ولد ولا صاحبة

لو كان قصده انه مجرد ابن من ابناء الله بمعنى الايمان والتبنى ليه يميز الشخصية دى بالذات من ملايين القديسين فى التاريخ اليهودى ويتهمهم بعبادتهم ليه 

*


> جايب لي رابط من الويكي ؟؟؟
> ده اللي قدرت عليه يعني ؟؟
> مش قلت ليك لم ولن تقدر


* 
احيه دا انت مطلع دين امى من 4 شهور بمواقع 

على العموم اللى مكتوب فى الموقع مفهوش كلمة غلط الله كان معبود الوثنين وكانوا يعتقدون بوجود ثلاث بنات له " اللات العزى مناة " 
راجع كتاب فتح القدير 

**
 { ألكم الذكر وله الأنثى } أي  كيف تجعلون لله ما تكرهون من الإناث وتجعلون لأنفسهم ما تحبون من الذكور  قيل وذلك قوله إن الملائكة بنات الله وقيل المراد كيف تجعلون اللات والعزى  ومناة وهي إناث في زعمكم شركاء لله ومن شأنهم أن يحتقروا الإناث

يعنى انت جايلى تتكلم عن معبود قريش كل اللى عملته شلت شفعائهم لدى الله من الاحجار وجعلت الصنم اللحمى اللى اسمه حمادة هو شفيعك لكن المعبود نفسه معبود قريش

ودعونى اسال من هو اله ايليا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

النبى الياس هو الاسم اليونانى للنبى ايليا وايليا بالعبرية يعنى " يهوه الهى "

سيبك بقة من معبود قريش المستوى على عرش واعبد اله الياس " يهوه "

*


> إستعد لحفلة شواء جديدة ،
> وإن عدتم عدنا و جعلنا ........
> اكيد جنابك عارف التتمة​


* 
متقلقش الشبشب موجود والجزمة موجودة وهفضل حاطك تحت جزمتى هنا 

*


> شكل أصحابك هيزهئو من كثر الصلاة لأجلك عزيزنا يوحنا


*ملكش فيه يا وثنى يا ابن عايشة



المهم ان النقاط الاساسية اصلا فى الموضوع اللى بتمثل 95 فى المية من الموضوع ملمسهاش بحرف واحد وقاعد يهبل بمواقع تعبانة وخربانة

جايبلى عرق خشب قال ودا دليله ان المسيحين بيقدسوا اشيرا

**ربنا ما يحرمكوا من الهبل ابدا*


----------



## e-Sword (3 فبراير 2015)

*روعة يا دكتور علقة سخنة 
*


----------

